# Il diamante sporco



## Circe (8 Aprile 2013)

in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
 Ecco. Ho capito. 
La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante. 
E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso. 
Ma io non ho fatto niente per sentirmi sporca.
Quindi devo iniziare a pulirmi dalla cacca.
non so come.
Vi aggiornero'.
anche se a qualcuno puo' non fregarne una emerita cippa.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


ciao circe...
prima devi pulirti dalla rabbia..respirare..e poi potrai iniziare a spalare via la..merda...
se non respiri...se non ti calmi non potrai mai farlo...

un bacetto..

intanto se posso ti do uno smeraldino..non sarà molto ma...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


Ciao Circe,

avevo fatto un simile passaggio ... dopo tanti rompi capi :smile: ...

cioè, ma io che c'entro? cosa ho fatto? mica ho partecipato ho consentito ... 

è come un tirarsi fuori dalla faccenda ... e rimettere le cose al loro posto ... 

se ci riesci ... ti fa sentire bene, libera e sollevata ... TU NON CENTRI NIENTE!!!

un forte abbraccio!!!!

sienne


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Quando ho visto _Il diamante sporco_, la mia testa ha subito aggiunto. _Del sangue degli amanti fedifraghi._
Poi ho letto e mi sono tranquillizzata rimettendo a  posto la mia 24 ore, rosa, piena di attrezzi per cancellare tracce, far sparire corpi anche smembrati o appiccicati sui muri, creare alibi di ferro.

I diamanti vengono benissimo in una semplice lavatrice ad ultrasuoni.
Non c'è bisogno per diamanti come i tuoi, di trattamenti aggressivi che rovinano solo la superficie, no.
Una pulitina leggera.
Gli schizzi non possono, e devono, incrostarsi.
Sono schizzi.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...



*PUBBLICO APPELLO*. 

aiutate la nostra amica.
Io non ne sono capace. Aiutarla significa che le dovete stare
vicino, io non posso e sto troppo lontano . Non so fare proprio nulla,
sono l'ultimo degli ultimi in queste faccende,
e non so davvero come entrare in sintonia con lei.
Adesso voi, donne, che avete *davvero *questa intelligenza misteriosa
vi rimboccate le maniche e la aiutate davvero. 
Grazie!

NB il mio post è serio.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *PUBBLICO APPELLO*.
> 
> aiutate la nostra amica.
> Io non ne sono capace. Aiutarla significa che le dovete stare
> ...


Ciao :smile:

anche io sono seria ... 

Circe, è una bella persona ... e molti la seguono e le stanno vicino ... 
non sempre si è capaci, di intervenire, quando lei ne ha più bisogno ...

ma credimi, l'appoggi che le diamo è sincero! 
così percepisco, chi interagisce con lei. 

Ma ora, ha nuovamente una spinta verso l'alto ... e il concetto non è sbagliato!
secondo me ... io avevo fatto la stessa cosa, e solo così ho trovato una via ... 

Prima o poi ... si rimane sempre più in alto ... 

sienne


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

si ma bisogna fare qualcosa di più
altrimenti il forum non serve a un accidente.


telefonatele se potete.
Io non posso fare di più !


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


sento odor di rinascita.
finalmente, finalmente ...la fenice.
con chi cazzo se la prenderà il buon e caro e saggio 
e astuto e sciupafemmine e simpaticone...
 er murena???


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si ma bisogna fare qualcosa di più
> altrimenti il forum non serve a un accidente.
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao,

ho pensato che tu intendessi una cosa del genere ...

io sto troppo lontana ... e non so, come funziona qui ... 

ma prima di approdare qui, frequentavo un sito di lingua tedesca.

erano per la maggior parte amanti ... ma è stato un bene alla fine. 

un giorno, mi ritrovo una del forum dietro casa ... era venuta da Berlino. 

Ci eravamo scambiati gli indirizzi per un evento a Berna ... ma poi non ci sono andata ... 

Ha fatto un bene cane! Ora abbiamo un buon contatto ... 

Si, in effetti ... la tua idea, può aiutare più di quello che si pensa!

sienne


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


daje Circe daje!
ce la puoi fare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


Io non vedo affatto un diamante sporco Circe. C'è solo poca, pochissima luce perchè quel diamante si è nascosto... ma non ci sono macchie. Nessuna macchia, nonostante tutta la cacca. Bello il diamante. Perchè è puro, ma è anche duro, tagliente, resistente, frutto di migliaia di anni di compressione che magicamente trasforma il grigio, opaco carbone in un amplificatore di luce. 

Circe, nessuno ti ha sporcato, nessuno ha sporcato i tuoi sogni: hanno sporcato i loro, si sono schizzati a vicenda ma tu eri fuori portata.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

rinchiudete ospite g, vi prego.




dai scherzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> rinchiudete ospite g, vi prego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' così carino a preoccuparsi per Circe:smile:


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> rinchiudete ospite g, vi prego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già, chiamato il 113...
passi tu dopo, per la notifica?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' così carino a preoccuparsi per Circe:smile:


si, ma lui ci ha visto un urlo di terrore di Circe.
Cioè. per un attimo mi sono vista tipo esercito della salvezza.
Oppure in giro per l'italia a cercare Circe, pure a chi l'ha visto, perchè appunto piangente e accartocciata.
Un dialogo tipo.
-Sai che mi sento mehlio?-
-Noooooooooooooo, non fare così! Ti prego!!!! Ci siamo noi!!!-
-Si lo so. Ma appunto, mi sento meglio.-
-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, AGGRAPPATI A NOI! SIAMO CON TE!-
-Si, ho capito ma appunto sto dicendo che mi sento meglio, che...

Troppe canne?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già, chiamato il 113...
> passi tu dopo, per la notifica?


mandiamo Mureno, lo vedo più adatto.


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mandiamo Mureno, lo vedo più adatto.


si,
 lui con la "disciplina" 
ci sa fare parecchio... 
quanto è disciplinato stò murena...


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> lui con la "disciplina"
> ci sa fare parecchio...
> quanto è disciplinato stò murena...


a me sta roba della murena mi fa morire dalle risate.
Poi Mureno Morello mi ha fatto schiattare.
Lo scrivo e rido come una deficiente.
Eppure sto svapando un liquido a nicotina zero e senza thc di mia creazione dal nome.
Princess pink 

sarò mica in carenza da nicotina.


----------



## Gian (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> rinchiudete ospite g, vi prego.
> dai scherzo


Dai hai fatto ridere la tua piccola _claque_....
nullità nella vita, qui dentro hai qualche chance....
continua pure "tebe" .

Non sai scherzare....

ho letto ...siete proprio persone insignificanti.


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

qui serve Oscuro.


----------



## Gian (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qui serve Oscuro.



qui serve uno che prenda a calci nel culo qualcheduno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2013)

gli è partito l'embolo....


----------



## Gian (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma lui ci ha visto un urlo di terrore di Circe.
> Cioè. per un attimo mi sono vista tipo esercito della salvezza*. TU SEI NELL'ESERCITO DELLE FANCAZZISTE*.
> Oppure in giro per l'italia a cercare Circe, pure a chi l'ha visto, perchè appunto piangente e accartocciata.
> Un dialogo tipo.
> ...



io se fossi Circe ti ci manderei affanculo
ma è un problema
suo.
Ma perchè non vai a sfottere nella vita reale 
invece di nasconderti dietro una tastiera?
Vedrai i risultati....

Misera !!!


----------



## Gian (9 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gli è partito l'embolo....



perchè non hanno rotto i coglioni a te, vero signore ?

a questi gioco sporco io non ci sto....


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gli è partito l'embolo....


mica è la prima volta


----------



## Gian (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica è la prima volta



vero ?

tu invece non fai mai nulla a parte la claque.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> vero ?
> 
> tu invece non fai mai nulla a parte la claque.



ovvio.
mi pagano per questo. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> perchè non hanno rotto i coglioni a te, vero signore ?
> 
> a questi gioco sporco io non ci sto....


No a me no. Mi danno più fastidio altre cose. Ma non siamo tutti uguali 



Simy ha detto:


> mica è la prima volta


troppo testosterone.... insisto. :mrgreen:




Simy ha detto:


> ovvio.





Simy ha detto:


> mi pagano per questo. :mrgreen:




eh cazzo. io la faccio gratuita! Non vale 

Passami un contrattino anche a me.


----------



## Circe (9 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao circe...
> prima devi pulirti dalla rabbia..respirare..e poi potrai iniziare a spalare via la..merda...
> se non respiri...se non ti calmi non potrai mai farlo...
> 
> ...


grazie del gioiello. Sai che non so neanche a che servono? Di solito leggo e scrivo dal cell. Ma grazie del regalino morale ;-)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a questi gioco sporco io non ci sto....


"Americà, facce Scalfaro!" (cit.)


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No a me no. Mi danno più fastidio altre cose. Ma non siamo tutti uguali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok 
ma solo perchè sei tu e siamo amici! :mrgreen:


----------



## Circe (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *PUBBLICO APPELLO*.
> 
> aiutate la nostra amica.
> Io non ne sono capace. Aiutarla significa che le dovete stare
> ...


grazie g. ma credimi, a me basta scrivere, confrontarmi, scontrarmi e tutto il resto, senza telefonate. Non parlo neanche con le mie amiche per telefono. Le ho affrante già troppo in questi mesi....adesso basta. Voglio che rivedano una persona positiva prima o poi. Questo è un territorio neutro, solo mio. E va bene cosi. mi hai fatto sentire comunque bene con il tuo appello


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe, ma perchè continui ad autocommiserarti? Denoti una scarsa capacità e VOGLIA di reagire. Devi essere tu la prima. Se non c'è fondata volontà di, non ce la farai mai. E' come se questo tuo stato attuale d'essere, ti rendesse felice.


----------



## Circe (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando ho visto _Il diamante sporco_, la mia testa ha subito aggiunto. _Del sangue degli amanti fedifraghi._
> Poi ho letto e mi sono tranquillizzata rimettendo a  posto la mia 24 ore, rosa, piena di attrezzi per cancellare tracce, far sparire corpi anche smembrati o appiccicati sui muri, creare alibi di ferro.
> 
> I diamanti vengono benissimo in una semplice lavatrice ad ultrasuoni.
> ...


Odio il sangue, la violenza, avevo tanta rabbia è vero. Ma ora ho solo tristezza. Gli amanti fedifraghi se la sbattessero con la loro coscienza...io devo riuscire ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili in cui ogni tanto vengo risucchiata


----------



## Circe (9 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sento odor di rinascita.
> finalmente, finalmente ...la fenice.
> con chi cazzo se la prenderà il buon e caro e saggio
> e astuto e sciupafemmine e simpaticone...
> er murena???


ma chi è??????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Odio il sangue, la violenza, avevo tanta rabbia è vero. Ma ora ho solo tristezza. Gli amanti fedifraghi se la sbattessero con la loro coscienza...*io devo riuscire ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili in cui ogni tanto vengo risucchiata*


un gradino in più anche oggi.


----------



## Circe (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Circe, ma perchè continui ad autocommiserarti? Denoti una scarsa capacità e VOGLIA di reagire. Devi essere tu la prima. Se non c'è fondata volontà di, non ce la farai mai. E' come se questo tuo stato attuale d'essere, ti rendesse felice.


Lo so, vista dal di fuori è cosi. Ma è troppo lungo spiegarti come ho vissuto fino ad ora. Con una famiglia di origine che mi ha impostato come un soldato, che deve eseguire gli ordini, prima il dovere poi il piacere, la famiglia prima di tutto, il rispetto al primo posto, non si fa, non si dice.....sono stata corretta in tutto, e anche nell'amore. Mio marito voleva una scorretta, una troia. E l'ha avuta. un po' lo capisco. Un po' invidio lei che lo è stata. Sono come un serpente che non è riuscita a cambiare mai pelle. Anche se non ho mai strisciato ne sono stata subdola. Semplicemente sono stata una brava ragazza. E si sa, quelle vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Ma credevo di stare bene, credevo che la vita fosse quella che facevo. Protetta da un marito e dalla tranquillità familiare. Non ero monotona, ero semplice. Lui forse voleva l'intrigo, l'adrenalina. E tutto questo mi ha scombussolata, spiazzata, devastata. Mi ha spostato i confini. Mi ha fatto entrare in crisi d'identità. Sono passata da volermi sentire anche io una femme fatale, a scavarmi un buco e a non voler essere vista da nessuno. Piango, mi auto commisero per quello che sono adesso. una incapace di ricrearsi una identità nuova. Sono tirata in varie direzioni da pensierio che mi frullano in testa e non ho ancora capito chi sono o chi voglio essere. A questo punto, loro c'entrano di meno. Si è stata colpa loro, ma adesso è colpa mia. Ma non è facile essere razionali dopo aver avuto un bastone in testa e aver visto le stelline. Salgo e scendo come su un'altalena e aspetto che i miei umori si stabilizzino. E scrivo qui x confrontarmi con gente neutrale.....


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe la colpa non è della tua educazione, della tua famiglia e del tuo essere Circe. La colpa del tuo presente malore  è dovuta ad un avvenimento successo, andato, passato. oggi è già ieri, domani sarà oggi. Devi vivere oggi pensando che tra qualche ora non ci sarà più, devi vivere oggi per il domani. Non essere come non sei per far piacere ad altri, non potresti, soffriresti, ed è quello che ti sta capitando. Se non sei troia, non potrai esserlo, diventarlo sarà per te subire violenza, tu sei quello che sei, c'è chi t'apprezza per questo, chi non lo fa non merita te. Tu sei al centro della tua vita, non fare in modo che nessuno prenda il tuo posto, soprattutto un dolore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Lo so, vista dal di fuori è cosi. Ma è troppo lungo spiegarti come ho vissuto fino ad ora. *Con una famiglia di origine che mi ha impostato come un soldato, che deve eseguire gli ordini, prima il dovere poi il piacere, la famiglia prima di tutto, il rispetto al primo posto, non si fa, non si dice.....sono stata corretta in tutto, e anche nell'amore.* Mio marito voleva una scorretta, una troia. E l'ha avuta. un po' lo capisco. Un po' invidio lei che lo è stata. Sono come un serpente che non è riuscita a cambiare mai pelle. Anche se non ho mai strisciato ne sono stata subdola. *Semplicemente sono stata una brava ragazza*. E si sa, quelle vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. *Ma credevo di stare bene, credevo che la vita fosse quella che facevo. Protetta da un marito e dalla tranquillità familiare. Non ero monotona, ero semplice*. Lui forse voleva l'intrigo, l'adrenalina. E tutto questo mi ha scombussolata, spiazzata, devastata. Mi ha spostato i confini. Mi ha fatto entrare in crisi d'identità. Sono passata da volermi sentire anche io una femme fatale, a scavarmi un buco e a non voler essere vista da nessuno. Piango, mi auto commisero per quello che sono adesso. una incapace di ricrearsi una identità nuova. Sono tirata in varie direzioni da pensierio che mi frullano in testa e non ho ancora capito chi sono o chi voglio essere. A questo punto, loro c'entrano di meno. *Si è stata colpa loro, ma adesso è colpa mia*. Ma non è facile essere razionali dopo aver avuto un bastone in testa e aver visto le stelline. Salgo e scendo come su un'altalena e aspetto che i miei umori si stabilizzino. E scrivo qui x confrontarmi con gente neutrale.....



ti sorprenderesti tanto se ti dicessi che hai fatto la mia descrizione fino ai 35 anni?
e che sono stata io ad un certo punto a capire che dovevo cambiare?

tu hai avuto una spinta estrema al cambiamento da una situazione esterna a te, non voluta
io a un certo punto l'ho cercata per non soffocare in quel ruolo di brava ragazza che serviva solo ad avere un aspetto rispettabile, pensieri e atti rispettabili , ma non miei

adesso che sei riuscita a razionalizzare e ad accettare il fatto che non è colpa tua, prendi la forza propulsiva che ti è stata imposta e falla tua, per cambiare.
ora sei in una zona di comfort, per quanto grigia e triste, che ti consente una protezione perchè ti mantiene nello stato di vittima

quello che provi è la paura ad uscire da lì e a metterti in gioco, anche in situazioni _erranti_, perchè forti sono i retaggi dell'educazione e del passato, i legami che ti tengono ancorata a quella brava ragazza
finchè non li rompi in qualche modo, penso che tu non troverai la vera circe che ti aspetta

ti faccio un esempio sciocco, ma efficace:
quella brava ragazza che ero io aveva i capelli lunghi e biondi come quelli delle bambole, ma dentro di se conteneva la donna di oggi, coi capelli corti e scuri....per molto tempo non avevo il coraggio di rinunciare a quei capelli che significavano la bontà e la femminilità rassicurante richiesta dal copione.


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

grande forza, Chiara, spesso però non è il coraggio a mancare per il cambiamento, spesso è tutto ciò che ci sta intorno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grande forza, Chiara, spesso però non è il coraggio a mancare per il cambiamento, spesso è tutto ciò che ci sta intorno.


Cosa intendi per ciò che ci sta intorno? Le condizioni materiali e oggettive in cuii viviamo? O ciò che sta intorno al coraggio?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

quello che ci circonda nella vita reale, i figli, la capacità del proprio sostentamento o dell'altro assicurando una continuità decorosa, etc.


il caso di Circe è però diverso, lei vuole riprendersi la vita che però continua, per un verso o per un'altro, a scapparle


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che ci circonda nella vita reale, i figli, la capacità del proprio sostentamento o dell'altro assicurando una continuità decorosa, etc.



e non si può errare mantenendo la capacità di gestire tutto questo?

io credo che circe abbia bisogno di rinascere da sola, grazie a se stessa, _errando_ e sbagliando pure lei
perchè nella sua vita, come nella mia:

prima gli altri, poi lei stessa

nessuno le ha mai consentito di sbagliare


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ma nulla, tanto per.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


Perfetto continua così,sei un dimante in un mondo di merde che si sentono diamanti .Coraggio:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nulla, tanto per.


ah ok... sorry ma stanotte non ho dormito un cazzo e sono scollegata


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok... sorry ma stanotte non ho dormito un cazzo e sono scollegata


E come mai? Sei stata a trombà?


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come mai? Sei stata a trombà?


si, magari, sono stata male... è dalle 4 che sto sveglia...


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Dai hai fatto ridere la tua piccola _claque_....
> nullità nella vita, qui dentro hai qualche chance....
> continua pure "tebe" .
> 
> ...



Eri ironico?
Se lo eri non ho capito e chiedo scusa.

Lavori sempre alla yomo vedo.

Che carattere...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io se fossi Circe ti ci manderei affanculo
> ma è un problema
> suo.
> Ma perchè non vai a sfottere nella vita reale
> ...



o cazzo.
E quanto te la sei tenuta sta cosa.
Ma come mai?

altro che embolo.

Misera?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> perchè non hanno rotto i coglioni a te, vero signore ?
> 
> a questi gioco sporco io non ci sto....



madonna...vedi le spie? I complotti?
O Jesus...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> madonna...vedi le spie? I complotti?
> O Jesus...


Vedo che riscuoti sempre enorme successo.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, magari, sono stata male... è dalle 4 che sto sveglia...



...


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un gradino in più anche oggi.



esatto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che riscuoti sempre enorme successo.:rotfl:


Visti i personaggi ne sono davvero fiera.
Ciao ben svegliato.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visti i personaggi ne sono davvero fiera.
> Ciao ben svegliato.



ma che gli hai fatto??

cattiva!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che gli hai fatto??
> 
> cattiva!


ce l'ha pure con me


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' così carino a preoccuparsi per Circe:smile:


per carità si.. ma ogni tanto...
è..un pò...tritapalle..
scusa ospite ma ....dovevo dirlo


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che gli hai fatto??
> 
> cattiva!



Boh...


avrà ancora l'embolo partito?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ciao*



Tebe ha detto:


> Visti i personaggi ne sono davvero fiera.
> Ciao ben svegliato.


Cosa hai per me oggi?insulti?delazioni?penserai che ho scritto un mp a ospite g per farti la guerra?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa hai per me oggi?insulti?delazioni?penserai che ho scritto un mp a ospite g per farti la guerra?



no dai


2 mp:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Boh...
> 
> 
> avrà ancora l'embolo partito?


ma che gli fai agli ommini tebe, tutti a cercarti


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> no dai
> 
> 
> *2 mp*:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma che gli fai agli ommini tebe, tutti a cercarti


e tutti Nea tra l'altro.
Mah...che culo che ho.


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e tutti Nea tra l'altro.
> Mah...che culo che ho.


dovresti farti delle domande, e darti delle risposte


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa hai per me oggi?insulti?delazioni?penserai che ho scritto un mp a ospite g per farti la guerra?





secondo me il VOSTRO è AMORE....



(sono seria)


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me il VOSTRO è AMORE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non corrisposto da entrambe le parti.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non corrisposto da entrambe le parti.:rotfl:


quoto


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non corrisposto da entrambe le parti.:rotfl:


odio e amore?


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dovresti farti delle domande, e darti delle risposte


mi viene solo in mente il film con Giannini e la Melato

Travolti da un insolito destino nell' azzurro mare di agosto.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> odio e amore?


Antipatia?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Antipatia?


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
se una persona mi sta antipatica non la cago neppure....


dillo che ti piace dillo dillo....



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> se una persona mi sta antipatica non la cago neppure....
> 
> 
> ...



Annuccia, comincia a correre!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> se una persona mi sta antipatica non la cago neppure....
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente penso che siamo tanto diversi,forse troppo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente penso che siamo tanto diversi,forse troppo.



quoto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Lo so, vista dal di fuori è cosi. Ma è troppo lungo spiegarti come ho vissuto fino ad ora. Con una famiglia di origine che mi ha impostato come un soldato, che deve eseguire gli ordini, prima il dovere poi il piacere, la famiglia prima di tutto, il rispetto al primo posto, non si fa, non si dice.....sono stata corretta in tutto, e anche nell'amore. Mio marito voleva una scorretta, una troia. E l'ha avuta. un po' lo capisco. Un po' invidio lei che lo è stata. Sono come un serpente che non è riuscita a cambiare mai pelle. Anche se non ho mai strisciato ne sono stata subdola. Semplicemente sono stata una brava ragazza. E si sa, quelle vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Ma credevo di stare bene, credevo che la vita fosse quella che facevo. Protetta da un marito e dalla tranquillità familiare. Non ero monotona, ero semplice. Lui forse voleva l'intrigo, l'adrenalina. E tutto questo mi ha scombussolata, spiazzata, devastata. Mi ha spostato i confini. Mi ha fatto entrare in crisi d'identità. Sono passata da volermi sentire anche io una femme fatale, a scavarmi un buco e a non voler essere vista da nessuno. Piango, mi auto commisero per quello che sono adesso. una incapace di ricrearsi una identità nuova. Sono tirata in varie direzioni da pensierio che mi frullano in testa e non ho ancora capito chi sono o chi voglio essere. A questo punto, loro c'entrano di meno. Si è stata colpa loro, ma adesso è colpa mia. Ma non è facile essere razionali dopo aver avuto un bastone in testa e aver visto le stelline. Salgo e scendo come su un'altalena e aspetto che i miei umori si stabilizzino. E scrivo qui x confrontarmi con gente neutrale.....


Senti.
Tu sei Circe.

Gli dici al tuo maritino

IO SONO QUESTA.

Te vado ben bona
Te vado mal aria ciccio.

Ma VALORIZZA
ciò che SEI.

E non cercare mai di essere ciò che non sei
perchè saresti solo

una bislacca
mediocre
caricatura 

di altre persone no?

Certi uomini
per esempio
voglio la moglie santa

e le putane fora no?:smile:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> se una persona mi sta antipatica non la cago neppure....
> 
> 
> ...


Forse a 20anni mi sarebbe piaciuta....!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Circe la colpa non è della tua educazione, della tua famiglia e del tuo essere Circe. La colpa del tuo presente malore  è dovuta ad un avvenimento successo, andato, passato. oggi è già ieri, domani sarà oggi. Devi vivere oggi pensando che tra qualche ora non ci sarà più, devi vivere oggi per il domani. Non essere come non sei per far piacere ad altri, non potresti, soffriresti, ed è quello che ti sta capitando. Se non sei troia, non potrai esserlo, diventarlo sarà per te subire violenza, tu sei quello che sei, c'è chi t'apprezza per questo, chi non lo fa non merita te. Tu sei al centro della tua vita, non fare in modo che nessuno prenda il tuo posto, soprattutto un dolore.


Beh mio caro
Chi vuol esser troia
troia sia

che di fedeltà
non v'è certezza.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto




"gli opposti si attraggono"


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Cinte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> Tu sei Circe.
> 
> Gli dici al tuo maritino
> ...


Tu invece il contrario vero?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> "gli opposti si attraggono"


Ma io e tebe non siamo opposti,siamo due razze diverse.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io e tebe non siamo opposti,siamo due razze diverse.:rotfl:


quoto con furore


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> quoto con furore


Con furore?non esagerare.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e non si può errare mantenendo la capacità di gestire tutto questo?
> 
> io credo che circe abbia bisogno di rinascere da sola, grazie a se stessa, _errando_ e sbagliando pure lei
> perchè nella sua vita, come nella mia:
> ...


Ma lei VUOLE essere quella brava ragazza che era, lei non vuole quel male che le è stato messo dentro dal marito, si chiama per me depressione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei VUOLE essere quella brava ragazza che era, lei non vuole quel male che le è stato messo dentro dal marito, si chiama per me depressione.


Capisco
Cioè capisco che forse ne capite più di me.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con furore?non esagerare.


due razze diverse è da quotare con furore.
Non esagero.
Dò a Cesare quello che è di Cesare.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco
> Cioè capisco che forse ne capite più di me.


Chiara, in parte ti rivedi in lei, ma in lei non vedo la insofferenza del ruolo che ha avuto, anzi, lei non ha mai sbagliato e neppoure questa volta, ci sono persone come me che riescono vivere benissimo dentro i recinti che sono stati creati, come ben sai, io giudico me come giudico gli altri e quindi sono costretto da me medesimo a rigare dritto. 
Quello che vedo in Circe è la disperazione di non essere più quello che era, di non rivedersi nello specchio quello che era e per cui era felice. Lo so perchè ho vissuto anche io la condizione e purtroppo non c'è cura che tenga, se non l'ammissione di essere stati sporcati da altri, ripulirsi per quanto ci si riesce e poi tirare fuori le zanne e mordere chi ci ha sporcati.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco
> Cioè capisco che forse ne capite più di me.


Ciao Chiara, non credo ... ho capito come te ... poi non so ... Sienne


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Con furore*?non esagerare.


:fischio:























anna raramente si sbaglia....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

*senza polemica*

non trovo inerente questa deviazione sul 3d di circe

in questo forum non esistono solo oscuro e tebe:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, in parte ti rivedi in lei, ma in lei non vedo la insofferenza del ruolo che ha avuto, anzi, lei non ha mai sbagliato e neppoure questa volta, ci sono persone come me che riescono vivere benissimo dentro i recinti che sono stati creati, come ben sai, io giudico me come giudico gli altri e quindi sono costretto da me medesimo a rigare dritto.
> *Quello che vedo in Circe è la disperazione di non essere più quello che era, di non rivedersi nello specchio quello che era e per cui era felice. Lo so perchè ho vissuto anche io la condizione e purtroppo non c'è cura che tenga*, se non l'ammissione di essere stati sporcati da altri, ripulirsi per quanto ci si riesce e poi tirare fuori le zanne e mordere chi ci ha sporcati.



e cosa le consigli? di tentare il suicidio per mantenersi pura e dura come te?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, in parte ti rivedi in lei, ma in lei non vedo la insofferenza del ruolo che ha avuto, anzi, lei non ha mai sbagliato e neppoure questa volta, *ci sono persone come me che riescono vivere benissimo dentro i recinti che sono stati creati*, come ben sai, io giudico me come giudico gli altri e quindi sono costretto da me medesimo a rigare dritto.
> Quello che vedo in Circe è la disperazione di non essere più quello che era, di non rivedersi nello specchio quello che era e per cui era felice. Lo so perchè ho vissuto anche io la condizione e purtroppo non c'è cura che tenga, se non l'ammissione di essere stati sporcati da altri, ripulirsi per quanto ci si riesce e poi tirare fuori le zanne e mordere chi ci ha sporcati.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e cosa le consigli? di tentare il suicidio per mantenersi pura e dura come te?


la clausura no?
lascia il marito e si chiude in convento...

poi il suicidio dopo...
perchè tanta fretta...


circetta la vita non è tanto male se solo la vivi come dovresti...
abbandona questi penseri...
non fare il loro gioco..
più li pensi e più si moltiplicano sai?

è accaduto ormai..cosa puoi fare?
quando si tocca il fondo o resti li o ti alzi...
se può giovarti un pochino posso dirti che se guardi avanti può solo migliorare...il peggio lo hai avuto e più di così non puoi avere...
quindi?
alza il culo e spicciati.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non trovo inerente questa deviazione sul 3d di circe
> 
> in questo forum non esistono solo oscuro e tebe:smile:


Infatti esiste solo Tebe...
Che mi ha ciulato il supersmeraldodaisuperpoteri che io avevo fregato ad Admin finchè dormiva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e cosa le consigli? di tentare il suicidio per mantenersi pura e dura come te?


No, le consiglio di uscirne, magari dando un calcione nei maroni al marito (virtualmente), ma deve uscirne, sapendo che l'unico modo per uscirne è gettare un poco di quel fango contro chi te ne ha gettato, per far capire alla persona che bello non è. Io non l'ho fatto, ho seguito i consigli del mio migliore amico che diceva "Adesso no, devi prima stare bene!", poi quando sono stato meglio è diventato troppo tardi, mettendomi a vita dentro una situazione interiore che non riesco chiaramente gestire. Circe ha ancora la possibilità di scegliere la strada che le farà del bene, dovrà sporcarsi un poco e poi ripulirsi e fare la vita che le piaceva, ma per prima cosa, vanno messi i puntini sulle "I"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, le consiglio di uscirne, magari dando un calcione nei maroni al marito (virtualmente), ma deve uscirne, sapendo che l'unico modo per uscirne è gettare un poco di quel fango contro chi te ne ha gettato, per far capire alla persona che bello non è. Io non l'ho fatto, ho seguito i consigli del mio migliore amico che diceva "Adesso no, devi prima stare bene!", poi quando sono stato meglio è diventato troppo tardi, mettendomi a vita dentro una situazione interiore che non riesco chiaramente gestire. Circe ha ancora la possibilità di scegliere la strada che le farà del bene, *dovrà sporcarsi un poco e poi ripulirsi e fare la vita che le piaceva*, ma per prima cosa, vanno messi i puntini sulle "I"


che una soluzione possa essere quella di congedare suo marito sono d'accordo con te, anche se mi sembra l'abbia già valutata ampiamente.

non sono d'accordo che la soluzione sia gettare fango suglia altri

la frase in neretto è quello che le ho espresso come mia idea
la rinascita deve passare attraverso uno _sporcarsi_


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, le consiglio di uscirne, magari dando un calcione nei maroni al marito (virtualmente), ma deve uscirne, sapendo che l'unico modo per uscirne è gettare un poco di quel fango contro chi te ne ha gettato, per far capire alla persona che bello non è. Io non l'ho fatto, ho seguito i consigli del mio migliore amico che diceva "Adesso no, devi prima stare bene!", poi quando sono stato meglio è diventato troppo tardi, mettendomi a vita dentro una situazione interiore che non riesco chiaramente gestire. Circe ha ancora la possibilità di scegliere la strada che le farà del bene, dovrà sporcarsi un poco e poi ripulirsi e fare la vita che le piaceva, ma per prima cosa, vanno messi i puntini sulle "I"


Ma straporcomondo pienodirubini che c'ho sotto i piedi.

Circe ha già detto

che ha provato a stare senza di lui

e sta peggio


Ma almeno porco cazzo
vi rendete conto che chi costruisce una vita con un'altra persona
dai sedici anni ai 60
diventa come lei la polpa e lui il guscio?

Cosa deve diventare circe?
Na povera mollusca?

Na tartaruga...senza rughe?

Cioè pensaci....

Facile fanculizzare per te, una che già sta a dugento km da te...

Ma pensiamo a Circe
Sei cresciuta con quell'uomo 
vissuta con quell'uomo

La vita l'hai vissuta
e la vita vissuta

nessuno di noi può riviverla...

Pensa solo a quanta vita hai sprecato tu
a macinare veleno e rabbia

Per cosa?

Per il niente...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma straporcomondo pienodirubini che c'ho sotto i piedi.
> 
> Circe ha già detto
> 
> ...


parla per daniele, io mi rendo conto benissimo
anche se non so l'età di circe


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma straporcomondo pienodirubini che c'ho sotto i piedi.
> 
> Circe ha già detto
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho detto questo Conte, sei tu che hai letto male. Quello che lei deve fare per stare bene lo sa solo lei e sa bene cosa deve fare e sa anche che è sbagliato farlo ed ecco perchè non lo fa e si strugge, ma penso che in lei sia chiaro cosa possa farle bene ed io la incito solo a fare quello che le tira, di darsi un limite di tempo e di non farsi prende dalla cosa. Lei deve stare con suo marito, ma è i momento che lei si possa sentire bene. Se le fa bene qualcosa, che lo faccia.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mi intrometto ...  ...

io ho capito, che il ruolo che aveva prima, si trovava si bene, ma non era veramente il suo ...

secondo me, uscire, intraprendere cose ecc. ecc. proprio per scoprire chi è realmente,
senza dover piacere a nessuno ... solo a se stessi ...

come dire ... rincorrere se stessi ... sbagliano, ridendoci su ... ecc

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parla per daniele, io mi rendo conto benissimo
> anche se non so l'età di circe


Neanch'io so la sua età
Ma non è certo diremo dai venti ai trenta no?

Poi mica la vita con suo marito è stata brutta
finchè non è capitato il tradimento no?

Mica il marito la pistava no?


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica il marito la pistava no?


Conte, a volte si preferirebbe invece questo che il tradimento, pensa un poco!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto questo Conte, sei tu che hai letto male. Quello che lei deve fare per stare bene lo sa solo lei e sa bene cosa deve fare e sa anche che è sbagliato farlo ed ecco perchè non lo fa e si strugge, ma penso che in lei sia chiaro cosa possa farle bene ed io la incito solo a fare quello che le tira, di darsi un limite di tempo e di non farsi prende dalla cosa. Lei deve stare con suo marito, ma è i momento che lei si possa sentire bene. Se le fa bene qualcosa, che lo faccia.


Anche se per stare bene
è darla a Joey Mureno?:diavoletto:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

Circe dice, che ora il problema è lei!

Scoprire chi è lei ...

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma straporcomondo pienodirubini che c'ho sotto i piedi.
> 
> Circe ha già detto
> 
> ...




lei lo ha sfanculizzato e nonostante i km lui medita vendetta perchè ci pensa ancora.(perchè io non spreco il mio tempo e miei pensieri con chi NON MI INTERESSA)


basta non dico altro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, a volte si preferirebbe invece questo che il tradimento, pensa un poco!


Ma non penso proprio eh?
Ma non penso proprio...

Sai quanti uomini conosco
che "sanno"...

E dicono...
Ok me mojere è na tipa allegra...

Ma a mi...
Non mi ha mai fatto mancare mai niente...


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Circe dice, *che ora il problema è lei*!
> 
> ...


NORMALE, NORMALISSIMO...

pure io per me ero un problema...
ora il problema è solo di mio marito


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei lo ha sfanculizzato e nonostante i km lui medita vendetta perchè ci pensa ancora.(perchè io non spreco il mio tempo e miei pensieri con chi NON MI INTERESSA)
> 
> 
> basta non dico altro.


Lei mi ha sfaculizzato, mentre ero io a doverla sfaculizzare, sono stato trattato da traditore, mentre era lei la traditrice, è lei ad avere avuto la consolazione di più persone, mentre io sono stato abbandonato a me stesso da tutti che non riuscivano a capirmi...ed era più facile non provarci neppure.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NORMALE, NORMALISSIMO...
> 
> pure io per me ero un problema...
> ora il problema è solo di mio marito


Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl:

scusa ... mi ha fatto ridere!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei lo ha sfanculizzato e nonostante i km lui medita vendetta perchè ci pensa ancora.(perchè io non spreco il mio tempo e miei pensieri con chi NON MI INTERESSA)
> 
> 
> basta non dico altro.


Ma infatti....
Ricordati Annuccia
Quando ti rivolgi al conte

Stai a debita distanza...
Puoi parlarmi almeno a circa mille km...

Hai capito?
Ci vuole rispetto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oppure Annuccia,
Sappi che sei salva dalle mie sgrinfie
solo per la distanza che ci separa

altrimenti tu saresti già mia....

E lo sai perchè?

Perchè sei figa...

Ma io sai Annuccia
ti intorterei
non è che io tema il due di picche

ma l'asso di bastoni
di tuo marito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non penso proprio eh?
> Ma non penso proprio...
> 
> Sai quanti uomini conosco
> ...


mah..sono marziani amico...o forse loro fanno lo stesso,poi la sera si raccontano le rispettive corna


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, a volte si preferirebbe invece questo che il tradimento, pensa un poco!


ma no guarda.
Ma proprio no.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti....
> Ricordati Annuccia
> Quando ti rivolgi al conte
> 
> ...


non ho capito cosa c'entra ma va bene uguale....


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Circe dice, che ora il problema è lei!
> 
> ...



esatto.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no guarda.
> Ma proprio no.


Ed invece, le donne che vengono picchiate ed accettano questo, pensa un poco, forse salterebbero agli occhi del marito se tradite.
Rispondo per me, avrei preferito essere pestato a sangue piuttosto che morire dentro.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ANCHE A ME

e diamine...


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece, *le donne che vengono picchiate ed accettano questo, *pensa un poco, forse salterebbero agli occhi del marito se tradite.
> Rispondo per me, avrei preferito essere pestato a sangue piuttosto che morire dentro.


le donne che vengono picchiate sono delle vittime di un atto codardo e schifoso e certi uomini dovrebbero essere bruciati sulla pubblica piazza, dal nome Salem.
Detto questo,le donne che accettano sono donne da aiutare in ogni modo possibile e non accettano proprio per un cazzo.
SUBISCONO una violenza inaccettabile  fisica.

Tu in quanto uomo hai le capacità di difenderti da un attacco fisico di una donna, anche se è inaccettabile pure quello.
Ma una donna?

per favore Dani.
Per. Favore.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le donne che vengono picchiate sono delle vittime di un atto codardo e schifoso e certi uomini dovrebbero essere bruciati sulla pubblica piazza, dal nome Salem.
> Detto questo,le donne che accettano sono donne da aiutare in ogni modo possibile e non accettano proprio per un cazzo.
> SUBISCONO una violenza inaccettabile fisica.
> 
> ...


Verde mio:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Neanch'io so la sua età
> Ma non è certo diremo dai venti ai trenta no?
> 
> Poi mica la vita con suo marito è stata brutta
> ...



spero proprio di no


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le donne che vengono picchiate sono delle vittime di un atto codardo e schifoso e certi uomini dovrebbero essere bruciati sulla pubblica piazza, dal nome Salem.
> Detto questo,le donne che accettano sono donne da aiutare in ogni modo possibile e non accettano proprio per un cazzo.
> SUBISCONO una violenza inaccettabile  fisica.
> 
> ...


Tebe, la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.


gesù....


è come sparare alla croce rossa...


mi ritiro.


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

quello che io non capisco è: si è vissuti una vita insieme e per un'altra, come in una favola "tutti vissero felici e contenti", ma ad un certo punto la bella favola ha uno stop, succede qualcosa che, per un motivo o un altro ci rende vittime di un soppruso, un tradimento. Questo è condannabile, sicuramente, ed ogni tradimento è diverso dall'altro perchè ognuno è scaturito per un motivo diverso,  ma non si può dimenticare ciò che è stato prima, la felicità i bei momenti, quelli tristi o difficili superati con sforzo ed accanimento. Di certo ci si sente derubati di qualcosa, ma sta a noi recuperarlo o dimenticarlo per sempre e continuare a vivere per tutto il resto.
Ci vuole forza, determinazione, ma soprattutto amore per se stessi e per chi continua affettuosamente a starci intorno. Lo sporco che ci sentiamo addosso, anzi vi sentite, scusate la franchezza, non ve lo ha gettato nessuno, perchè in questo caso lo sporco è chi ha commesso l'atto, non chi subisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece, le donne che vengono picchiate ed accettano questo, pensa un poco, forse salterebbero agli occhi del marito se tradite.
> Rispondo per me, avrei preferito essere pestato a sangue piuttosto che morire dentro.



omadonna


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Io dico sempre, maltratta il traditore, picchialo, strappagli i capelli se li ha ancora, dai calci nei maroni, ma finito lo sfogo, che tutto torni come prima...bhe dopo i necessari gessi per il traditore.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.



vallo a dire a questa.






o a questa







o a questa






e pure questa


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

scusate ... mi viene la pelle d'oca ...

come si può fare un tale paragone ... sono due cose differenti!!!

due mali, che non hanno paragone! 

non mi va proprio si stipulare, cosa sia più grave ... 

due mali, che a seconda della portata ... hanno conseguenze differenti!


madooo!!! NOOO ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece, le donne che vengono picchiate ed accettano questo, pensa un poco, forse salterebbero agli occhi del marito se tradite.
> Rispondo per me, avrei preferito essere pestato a sangue piuttosto che morire dentro.



daniele, tu non hai più cuore e forse non lo hai mai avuto, pensi e forse hai solo e sempre pensato a te stesso. Sei acido, in fondo, ma così in fondo che ne sei colmo. Mi spiace per te, ma a mio modo di vedere e per quel che posso leggerti qui, sei una persona cattiva, infima, direi.

è il mio sincero giudizio.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche se per stare bene
> è darla a Joey Mureno?:diavoletto:


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!

Con me starebbe ultra-bene, buon Conte.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe, ma tu sai cosa è la violenza psicologica? Solitamente chi la subisce non ha brutti danni da fare vedere, ma ci sono delle lapidi e basta. SOno due mali, ma come ho detto, io preferirei essere pestato a sangue che essere morto dentro e lo ribadisco.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Daniele,

ti dico una cosa ...

non è stato ne pensato, ne calcolato, ne voluto ... 

ma il mio compagno a volte mi prendeva e urlava pregandomi,

di offenderlo, di dargli pure delle sberle ... di dire qualcosa!

Lo sanno ... e come lo sanno ... 

Non ho sprecato tante parole ... dura come marmo (più per una difesa verso me stessa) ...

Gli ha fatto un male cane!!!

sienne


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.


madonna santa... Daniele questo proprio no...
preferisco un paio di corna che le ossa rotte


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, ma tu sai cosa è la violenza psicologica? Solitamente chi la subisce non ha brutti danni da fare vedere, ma ci sono delle lapidi e basta.



potrei scriverti un trattato sulla violenza psicologica.
E quindi?


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna santa... Daniele questo proprio no...
> preferisco un paio di corna che le ossa rotte


Io non ho parlato di corna Simy, ma di violenza psicologica


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece, le donne che vengono picchiate ed accettano questo, pensa un poco, *forse salterebbero agli occhi del marito se tradite.
> *Rispondo per me, avrei preferito essere pestato a sangue piuttosto che morire dentro.


no


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di corna Simy, ma di violenza psicologica


dipende dal tipo di violenza psicologica a cui ti riferisci... e mi pare si stia parlando di tradimento


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no



No vabbè, è finto. Cioè, secondo me è un programma. E' fatto apposta. Non può essere vero.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe,* la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica*, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.


mamma mia :unhappy:

hai mai visto "arancia meccanica"???

c'è tutto...!!!


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei scriverti un trattato sulla violenza psicologica.
> E quindi?


Tebe, io sono un uomo che ormai è morto, quando non reggerò più mi farò fuori e già lo so, ho già perso la gara della vita, l'ho persa in anticipo, quindi per ora quello che mi tiene in vita sono solo mia madre e la mia compagna...non ho più forti motivazioni di vita, sono svuotato. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, non mi importa un piffero, so quello che so di me stesso e oltretutto vivo questo molto male.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mamma mia :unhappy:
> 
> hai mai visto "arancia meccanica"???
> 
> c'è tutto...!!!


In "arancia meccanica" c'è proprio tutto, ed è molto istruttivo per capire cosa sia la vera violenza, un film che insegna parecchie cose.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Daniele,

il tradimento è un tipo di violenza psicologica ... 
Ma è una violenza del momento ... 

fa attenzione, che il maltrattamento psicologico, 
soprattutto quello che perdura per anni ... è devastante!

Ma ci si riprende ... con qualche angoli e spine ... vedi me  ...

Lasciamo perdere Daniele ... 

Perché se guardi la tua storia, tu riduci tutto sull'ultimo tradimento ...
Io credo, che sia stato un'insieme di cose, susseguite nel tempo ...
vari tipi di mazzate ... 

cerchiamo di distinguere ... please ...

proprio come rispetto verso le vittime ... 
non mi va proprio, usarli per una battaglia ...

sienne


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna santa... Daniele questo proprio no...
> preferisco un paio di corna che le ossa rotte


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
in effetti....


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele il tuo problema sei tu. Risolviti.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Doppione del successivo


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Sienne, io ho subito una violenza psicologica durata 2 anni e mezzo, piccole azioni da parte di chi mi ha tradito che mi hanno orribilmente immobilizzato dal terrore di quello che lei poteva fare e che mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto. Io non potevo agire perchè lei poteva tramite la forza delle bugie rovinarmi la vita...con il senno del poi era meglio rischiare che quello che ho ricevuto, al massimo lei mi rovinava legalmente la vita, magari finivo anche in galera, ma almeno ero sempre me stesso e dopo....e dopo ci sarebbe stata lei a prendersi i frutti delle sue balle ed il me di prima, era un'altra persona.

Secondo me CIrce ha solo la necessità di fare qualcosa per se stessa, perchè quella che vive ora è una situazione che alla lunga la ucciderà dentro.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In "arancia meccanica" c'è proprio tutto, ed è molto istruttivo per capire cosa sia la vera violenza, *un film che insegna* parecchie cose.


nel tuo caso aggiungiamo un "dovrebbe"...?!?!?!?

io ho una mia teoria su dite...non voglio assolutamente essere offensivo ma solo "fortemente critico" anche con punte di ironia e gioco...ma ribadisco: non offensivo...

secondo me tu fondamentalmente ci prendi tutti per il culo...


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> secondo me tu fondamentalmente ci prendi tutti per il culo...


Se ne sei convinto tu, convinti tutti!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nel tuo caso aggiungiamo un "dovrebbe"...?!?!?!?
> 
> io ho una mia teoria su dite...non voglio assolutamente essere offensivo ma solo "fortemente critico" anche con punte di ironia e gioco...ma ribadisco: non offensivo...
> 
> *secondo me tu fondamentalmente ci prendi tutti per il culo*...



Tanta criticità concentrata non credo d'averla mai vista, sinceramente.


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

*Circe*

Ma tu ti sei ritrovata buttata in un pozzo senza fondo e la risalita è per forza di cose lunga e laboriosa. Potevi anche non riuscire a risalire, invece ce la stai facendo. Che poi la persona che uscirà definitavamente dal pozzo sarà diversa da quella che vi era stata buttata è naturale.  Ma il diamante  non è sporco, e quando tornerà a brillare, ti accorgerai che  avrà qualche altra sfaccettatura e sarà ancora più bello.

A te che lo stai vivendo non sembrerà, ma  chi ti legge, (almeno per me è così) ha notato e nota i passi che stai facendo per ri-nascere.

Un abbraccio


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ne sei convinto tu, convinti tutti!


ti ripeto
non volgio offendere minimamente...non ho proprio voglia di incorrere in nuove liti del caxxo

la mia è opinione personale...qualora scadessi in qualche ironia, prendila come tale senza pensare oltre...

secondo me tu hai i tuoi problemi, il tuo passato, i tuoi casini...ma ti sei creato il personaggio, e "CI MANGI" sopra un po'...

credo (e nel mio cuore spero, per te) che tu abbia in realtà la metà della metà dei problemi che racconti...non nei dettagli, ma nell'entità di essi...

in sicilia si usa dire "cu si lamenta sta bonu"...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tanta criticità concentrata non credo d'averla mai vista, sinceramente.


lo prendo per complimento


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, io ho subito una violenza psicologica durata 2 anni e mezzo, piccole azioni da parte di chi mi ha tradito che mi hanno orribilmente immobilizzato dal terrore di quello che lei poteva fare e che mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto. Io non potevo agire perchè lei poteva tramite la forza delle bugie rovinarmi la vita...con il senno del poi era meglio rischiare che quello che ho ricevuto, al massimo lei mi rovinava legalmente la vita, magari finivo anche in galera, ma almeno ero sempre me stesso e dopo....e dopo ci sarebbe stata lei a prendersi i frutti delle sue balle ed il me di prima, era un'altra persona.
> 
> Secondo me CIrce ha solo la necessità di fare qualcosa per se stessa, perchè quella che vive ora è una situazione che alla lunga la ucciderà dentro.


Ciao Daniele,

OK ... allora però, devi specificare.

Nel senso, quello che lei ha fatto dopo, non fa più parte di un tradimento. 
Lei ha giocato con la tua fragilità, per sostenere un suo vantaggio, una sua superiorità ...

Sono due cose, ben distinte. 
Allora si, puoi dire, che per ben due anni, sei stato condizionato psicologicamente nel male
da una persona ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo prendo per complimento



Si si, hai voglia.


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, io sono un uomo che ormai è morto, quando non reggerò più mi farò fuori e già lo so, ho già perso la gara della vita, l'ho persa in anticipo, quindi per ora quello che mi tiene in vita sono solo mia madre e la mia compagna...non ho più forti motivazioni di vita, sono svuotato. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, non mi importa un piffero, so quello che so di me stesso e oltretutto vivo questo molto male.


a volte ho la sensazione di capirti, ma a me manca tutto, perchè l'amore perso e il tradimento ti cambiano la vita, un conto è se hai volontà di superarla, ti senti forte e puoi far leva su tue caratteristiche personali o aiuti esterni validi, un conto è quando ti sei abbassato tanto da non vedere via d'uscita, non da essere depresso, ma essere tanto deluso, affranto, svuotato che sei conscio che quel dispiacere ti ha tolto tutta la voglia di vivere che avevi dentro.
Piccolo OT: se adessso dovessi immaginarmi con lei un anno fa, eravamo insieme a casa, probabilmente la sera saremo usciti al "XXXXX omissis" cena fuori, già sento il suo profumo, e mi diventa duro come il marmo, e poi i suoi capelli lunghi tra le mie mani la notte.. tutto questo non c'è più perchè ha preferito un altro. e questo fa male, tanto da pensare di non poter vivere. Non che non si viva infatti inquesti 5 mesi sono ancora vivo ma si pensa di non poter vivere e scendere ancora piu giù. Ti capisco Daniele, ma non sono ancora arrivato al tuo grado di frustazione che penso comunque sia peggiore del mio, hai una compagna che ha sostituito Serena. Se dovesse mancare, Addio. E non è l'amore incondizionato di un genitore a tirarci sù. Di quello in questi momenti non ce ne facciamo un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, io sono un uomo che ormai è morto, quando non reggerò più mi farò fuori e già lo so, ho già perso la gara della vita, l'ho persa in anticipo, quindi per ora quello che mi tiene in vita sono solo mia madre e la mia compagna...non ho più forti motivazioni di vita, sono svuotato. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, non mi importa un piffero, so quello che so di me stesso e oltretutto vivo questo molto male.


Daniele sai quando muore un uomo?QUANDO SI NEGA LA POSSIBILITà DI CAMBIARE,DI MIGLIORARE DI PERDONARE VIVENDO.Ti scrive uno che si è sentito morto per svariati anni,dovresti aver capito perchè mi sei così simpatico.


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele sai quando muore un uomo?QUANDO SI NEGA LA POSSIBILITà DI CAMBIARE,DI MIGLIORARE DI PERDONARE VIVENDO.Ti scrive uno che si è sentito morto per svariati anni,dovresti aver capito perchè mi sei così simpatico.


è così. perchè se lo nega? perchè il torto subito è il peggiore che possa capitare. A nulla vale lo sforzo di perdonare, l'unica via d'uscita è il pentimento sincero. e quando il legame diventa più forte di prima, allora si può perdonare. Fino ad'allora è un tentativo di perdono. Quando lo stato di sfinimento è dato da cose che non possiamo controllare è ovvio che ci si nega, quelle cose sono piu forti.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele sai quando muore un uomo?QUANDO SI NEGA LA POSSIBILITà DI CAMBIARE,DI MIGLIORARE DI PERDONARE VIVENDO.Ti scrive uno che si è sentito morto per svariati anni,dovresti aver capito perchè mi sei così simpatico.


un uomo è morto quando viene sotterrato

fino anche ad un attimo prima, ha la possibilità di fare QUALSIASI cosa...anche la più impensabile...

...e se non lo fa, non è perchè è morto ma perchè vuole sentircisi...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> a volte ho la sensazione di capirti, ma a me manca tutto, perchè l'amore perso e il tradimento ti cambiano la vita, un conto è se hai volontà di superarla, ti senti forte e puoi far leva su tue caratteristiche personali o aiuti esterni validi, un conto è quando ti sei abbassato tanto da non vedere via d'uscita, non da essere depresso, ma essere tanto deluso, affranto, svuotato che sei conscio che quel dispiacere ti ha tolto tutta la voglia di vivere che avevi dentro.
> Piccolo OT: se adessso dovessi immaginarmi con lei un anno fa, eravamo insieme a casa, probabilmente la sera saremo usciti al "XXXXX omissis" cena fuori, già sento il suo profumo, e mi diventa duro come il marmo, e poi i suoi capelli lunghi tra le mie mani la notte.. tutto questo non c'è più perchè ha preferito un altro. e questo fa male, tanto da pensare di non poter vivere. Non che non si viva infatti inquesti 5 mesi sono ancora vivo ma si pensa di non poter vivere e scendere ancora piu giù. Ti capisco Daniele, ma non sono ancora arrivato al tuo grado di frustazione che penso comunque sia peggiore del mio, hai una compagna che ha sostituito Serena. Se dovesse mancare, Addio. E non è l'amore incondizionato di un genitore a tirarci sù. Di quello in questi momenti non ce ne facciamo un cazzo.



ragazzi a volte mi mettete paura davvero..
io capisco tutto, la delusione, il dolore e tutto quello che volete... però davvero la vita va avanti.


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

Andrà avanti ma con i suoi tempi. Che tristezza.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

certo che va avanti ... questa frase la leggo spesso e non capisco, cosa si intende.

il problema è ... come va avanti. 

io credo ... che possa fare bene ... relativare ciò che ci capita ... 

da un senso, di non essere soli ... e riesce a dare forza ... 

ma quando scrivo così ... non mi riferisco solo ad un colpo di tradimento ... anzi ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Andrà avanti *ma con i suoi *tempi. Che tristezza.



no, con quelli che gli permetti tu.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Andrà avanti ma con i suoi tempi. Che tristezza.


no, dipende da te.
prendi atto che è finita e basta parlare di vendette.


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, con quelli che gli permetti tu.


Si è vero, ma c'è un ma.
se il sentimento è forte che fai? mi torna in mente una frase di ultimo: "al cuor non si comanda, però si può sempre disubbidirgli".. vero anche questo, se non ho le forze?

Boh mi sembra che nessuno voglia capire.. è una sensazione..


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo che va avanti ... questa frase la leggo spesso e non capisco, cosa si intende.
> 
> ...


guarda, fermo restando che "la vita" va veramente avanti in ogni caso, io non sono tra quelli che amano questa frase...o meglio, tutto dipende dagli eventi

ritengano esistano determinati eventi nella vita di una persona che possano veramente condizionarne il quotidiano, far perdere fiducia e voglia di andare avanti...eventi che ci feriscono così nel profondo da farci pensare veramente di non riuscire più a farcela...
ma tra questi NON  c'è il tradimento, in nessuna sua forma...e non parlatemi di "soggettività" della cosa, perchè chi si DISTRUGGE fisicamente e mentalmente a causa di un tradimento dimostra di avere sempre avuto problemi ben più grossi, probabilmente rimasti fino ad allora nascosti...

la perdita di un caro può segnare definitivamente, penso sopratutto a chi perde un figlio
un male incurabile, o un trauma fisico che ci deforma
una violenza fisica subita, uno stupro
l'essere costretti ad assistere ad una violenza su un nostro caro

c'è gente che supera drammi come quelli di cui sopra, gente FENOMENALE...per questo quando leggo di gente DEVASTATA per un paio di corna divento un "mezzo pazzo" e mi viene da dire "ma per piacere, fatti 4 birre e alza la testa" :condom:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> a volte ho la sensazione di capirti, ma a me manca tutto, perchè l'amore perso e il tradimento ti cambiano la vita, un conto è se hai volontà di superarla, ti senti forte e puoi far leva su tue caratteristiche personali o aiuti esterni validi, un conto è quando ti sei abbassato tanto da non vedere via d'uscita, non da essere depresso, ma essere tanto deluso, affranto, svuotato che sei conscio che quel dispiacere ti ha tolto tutta la voglia di vivere che avevi dentro.
> Piccolo OT: se adessso dovessi immaginarmi con lei un anno fa, eravamo insieme a casa, probabilmente la sera saremo usciti al "XXXXX omissis" cena fuori, già sento il suo profumo, e mi diventa duro come il marmo, e poi i suoi capelli lunghi tra le mie mani la notte.. tutto questo non c'è più perchè ha preferito un altro. e questo fa male, tanto da pensare di non poter vivere. Non che non si viva infatti inquesti 5 mesi sono ancora vivo ma si pensa di non poter vivere e scendere ancora piu giù. Ti capisco Daniele, ma non sono ancora arrivato al tuo grado di frustazione che penso comunque sia peggiore del mio, hai una compagna che ha sostituito Serena. Se dovesse mancare, Addio. E non è l'amore incondizionato di un genitore a tirarci sù. Di quello in questi momenti non ce ne facciamo un cazzo.



Su con la vita, alla peggio puoi sempre darti alla canna del gas o buttarti dal terzo piano o ficcare la testa nel forno o spararti in testa con la doppietta di tuo nonno o tagliarti i polsi con un cucchiaio affilato o bere candeggina o...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda, fermo restando che "la vita" va veramente avanti in ogni caso, io non sono tra quelli che amano questa frase...o meglio, tutto dipende dagli eventi
> 
> ritengano esistano determinati eventi nella vita di una persona che possano veramente condizionarne il quotidiano, far perdere fiducia e voglia di andare avanti...eventi che ci feriscono così nel profondo da farci pensare veramente di non riuscire più a farcela...
> ma tra questi NON  c'è il tradimento, in nessuna sua forma...e non parlatemi di "soggettività" della cosa, perchè chi si DISTRUGGE fisicamente e mentalmente a causa di un tradimento dimostra di avere sempre avuto problemi ben più grossi, probabilmente rimasti fino ad allora nascosti...
> ...


Ciao Teacher,

sono più che d'accordo con te ...

infatti ho scritto "anzi" alla fine, per indicare proprio ciò ...

poi quando si parla di tradimenti subiti ... è un ragionamento senza fine ... 

per i vari tipi che ci sono ... ma anche tra questi, c'è, chi non riesce ad alzarsi ...

e che facciamo ... spallette ... 

ti assicuro, che il tradimento che ho subito ... 

non è stato per niente la cosa più brutta che abbia dovuto affrontare ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Insomma*



Tebe ha detto:


> no, con quelli che gli permetti tu.


Teoricamente è vero,praticamente io no sono riuscito a gestire i miei tempi,l'odio era troppo forte,si perde lucidità e voglia di vivere purtroppo.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Teacher,
> 
> sono più che d'accordo con te ...
> 
> ...


Ok
But I'm not a teacher, but just a trivial cheater


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che io non capisco è: si è vissuti una vita insieme e per un'altra, come in una favola "tutti vissero felici e contenti", ma ad un certo punto la bella favola ha uno stop, succede qualcosa che, per un motivo o un altro ci rende vittime di un soppruso, un tradimento. Questo è condannabile, sicuramente, ed ogni tradimento è diverso dall'altro perchè ognuno è scaturito per un motivo diverso,  ma non si può dimenticare ciò che è stato prima, la felicità i bei momenti, quelli tristi o difficili superati con sforzo ed accanimento. Di certo ci si sente derubati di qualcosa, ma sta a noi recuperarlo o dimenticarlo per sempre e continuare a vivere per tutto il resto.
> Ci vuole forza, determinazione, ma soprattutto amore per se stessi e per chi continua affettuosamente a starci intorno. Lo sporco che ci sentiamo addosso, anzi vi sentite, scusate la franchezza, non ve lo ha gettato nessuno, perchè in questo caso lo sporco è chi ha commesso l'atto, non chi subisce.


Succede solo una cosa.
Incontriamo una persona
che ci fa girare la ciribiricoccola.

Per esempio io sono totalmente immune e indifferente ad un buon 80% dell'universo femminile.

Esiste però un 20% di cui
mio malgrado
o per fortuna

subisco il fascino.

Ecco perchè chi si vuole preservare dai guai
non eccede in confidenze che poi possono portare

al 

letto.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Teoricamente è vero,praticamente io no sono riuscito a gestire i miei tempi,l'odio era troppo forte,si perde lucidità e voglia di vivere purtroppo.


Purtroppo non posso fare altro che quotare quanto scritto, perchè ci sono cose che stagnano dentro di noi e dopo diventa anche più faticoso fare qualcosa.
Il miglior consiglio da dare è di non ascoltare chi dice che il tempo guarisce ogni ferita, è una emerita stronzata, se vuoi stare bene devi agire e devi sempre agire subito e fare quello che reputi ti faccia bene, non quello che oggettivamente dovrebbe farti bene.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso fare altro che quotare quanto scritto, perchè ci sono cose che stagnano dentro di noi e dopo diventa anche più faticoso fare qualcosa.
> Il miglior consiglio da dare è di non ascoltare chi dice che il tempo guarisce ogni ferita, è una emerita stronzata, se vuoi stare bene devi agire e devi sempre agire subito e fare quello che reputi ti faccia bene, non quello che oggettivamente dovrebbe farti bene.


Daniele,non mi va di scriverti per quanto tempo mi sono sentito morto.Alla fine ho capito che il problema ero io e non il mondo fuori.Quella donna aveva solo scatenato il mio problema, non era il mio problema.Sai cosa mi dispiace?che ho lasciato sul terreno qualche anno di troppo,che ho lasciato sul terreno troppa spensieratezza,troppi sorrisi,la vita mi scorreva a fianco ed io non avevo paura della morte.Oggi vorrei solo tornare indietro per far capire a quel ragazzo che una persona non vale tanto tempo della nostra vita.Ci ho messo anni daniele,non metterci una vita....!


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso fare altro che quotare quanto scritto, perchè ci sono cose che stagnano dentro di noi e dopo diventa anche più faticoso fare qualcosa.
> Il miglior consiglio da dare è di non ascoltare chi dice che il tempo guarisce ogni ferita, è una emerita stronzata, se vuoi stare bene devi agire e devi sempre agire subito e fare quello che reputi ti faccia bene, non quello che oggettivamente dovrebbe farti bene.


Dopo questa perla.. mi attendono molti KM. Non è mai troppo tardi, se ami davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele,non mi va di scriverti per quanto tempo mi sono sentito morto.Alla fine ho capito che il problema ero io e non il mondo fuori.Quella donna aveva solo scatenato il mio problema, non era il mio problema.Sai cosa mi dispiace?che ho lasciato sul terreno qualche anno di troppo,che ho lasciato sul terreno troppa spensieratezza,troppi sorrisi,la vita mi scorreva a fianco ed io non avevo paura della morte.Oggi vorrei solo tornare indietro per far capire a quel ragazzo che una persona non vale tanto tempo della nostra vita.Ci ho messo anni daniele,non metterci una vita....!



Leggi questo intervento stile mantra Daniele



Il verde è mio


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Teoricamente è vero,praticamente io no sono riuscito a gestire i miei tempi,l'odio era troppo forte,si perde lucidità e voglia di vivere purtroppo.


Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
E quell'odio ti sorregge quando materialmente lei non è più con te. E non vuoi lasciarla andare. sarebbe come mettersi un sacchetto in testa e aspettare l'asfissia.
Senza. Di lei. E'. Asfissia.
Finito l'odio, è come cancellare quello che è stato.
Si percepisce come un arrendersi.
Capire che quella persona non è più nostra.
E puoi farlo quando percepisci che con il sacchetto ci puoi anche congelare il pane, non necessariamente morirci di asfissia.










Abbattetemi. Io e oscuro stiamo parlando.:unhappy:


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


io odio?


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...





e quanto è bello leggervi parlare! sto tornando allo stato "che bello questo forum"


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *e quanto è bello leggervi parlare*! sto tornando allo stato "che bello questo forum"


Quoto


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e quanto è bello leggervi parlare! sto tornando allo stato "che bello questo forum"


è una giornata no, oggi.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...



però  tu sei qui, con un altra donna, altri amici, altra vita.
Le cose alla fine bisogna elaborarle e lasciarle andare. Le zavorre non servono a niente e nemmeno i rimpianti.
Chi ti dice che non sarebbe stato peggio stare con lei?
Non lo sappiamo. Non lo sai. Hai solo una proiezione di quello che avrebbe potuto.
Avrebbe.
Lei è giusto che rimanga dentro. Ognuno di noi ha dentro qualcosa di non vissuto, ma deve essere un, bel, ricordo. Che ci ha fatto evolvere comunque in qualcosa di altro.

magari daniele sarebbe diventato un serial killer, perchè si scopriva che sere non tradiva ma lo costringeva ad abdare un giro a uccidere nei motel i traditori.
me lo vedo.
-Ancora un omicidio della coppia di serial dei motel...
Cioè sarebbe stato peggio, no?

Non oso pensare a cosa avresti potuto diventare tu:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è una giornata no, oggi.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

ponete odio e amore sullo stesso livello; quindi si potrebbe anche dire che Daniele ami ancora la sua ex.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e quanto è bello leggervi parlare! sto tornando allo stato "che bello questo forum"



io no
purtroppo non sono di facili entusiasmi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


sono d'accordo su tutto, ma pensavo a come questa bella riflessione potrebbe aiutare circe


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda, fermo restando che "la vita" va veramente avanti in ogni caso, io non sono tra quelli che amano questa frase...o meglio, tutto dipende dagli eventi
> 
> ritengano esistano determinati eventi nella vita di una persona che possano veramente condizionarne il quotidiano, far perdere fiducia e voglia di andare avanti...eventi che ci feriscono così nel profondo da farci pensare veramente di non riuscire più a farcela...
> ma tra questi NON  c'è il tradimento, in nessuna sua forma...e non parlatemi di "soggettività" della cosa, perchè chi si DISTRUGGE fisicamente e mentalmente a causa di un tradimento dimostra di avere sempre avuto problemi ben più grossi, probabilmente rimasti fino ad allora nascosti...
> ...



Sicuramente sei un traditore, è facile essere faciloni quando il male lo si procura agli altri.

Sicuramente ci sono dolori più forti, questo non toglie niente al fatto che essere traditi da chi ami sia DEVASTANTE.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda, fermo restando che "la vita" va veramente avanti in ogni caso, io non sono tra quelli che amano questa frase...o meglio, tutto dipende dagli eventi
> 
> ritengano esistano determinati eventi nella vita di una persona che possano veramente condizionarne il quotidiano, far perdere fiducia e voglia di andare avanti...eventi che ci feriscono così nel profondo da farci pensare veramente di non riuscire più a farcela...
> ma tra questi NON  c'è il tradimento, in nessuna sua forma...e non parlatemi di "soggettività" della cosa, perchè chi si DISTRUGGE fisicamente e mentalmente a causa di un tradimento dimostra di avere sempre avuto problemi ben più grossi, probabilmente rimasti fino ad allora nascosti...
> ...



Concordo
Però c'è da dire che per chi è vissuto in simbiosi cominciando il rapporto da giovanissimi
è molto dura...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sicuramente sei un traditore, è facile essere faciloni quando il male lo si procura agli altri.
> 
> Sicuramente ci sono dolori più forti, questo non toglie niente al fatto che essere traditi da chi ami sia DEVASTANTE.


Ciao devastata,

spesso qui, si fa un po' di confusione.

nel senso, si parla di tradimento ... ma ci sono vari tipi di tradimento ... 

poi dipende da altri fattori ... cioè, ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti ... 

ed alcuni possono essere veramente devastanti per una persona ... 

ma non tutti ... 

e di peggio c'è sempre qualcosa ... non toglie però niente al proprio malessere ...

sienne


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> spesso qui, si fa un po' di confusione.
> 
> ...


Infatti, dipende da come si è, da che importanza hai dato all'altra persona nella tua vita, agli anni che hai vissuto con lui, a quello che negli anni hai già subito, combattutto, superato, e quindi reagisci in base a come la vedi tu.

C'è chi non da molta importanza all'avventura casuale, al rapporto solo sessuale, chi lo giudica peggio di un tradimento con innamoramento e chi invece da a quest'ultimo un giudizio devastante.

Chi riesce, dopo la scoperta e l'incazzatura, a dimenticare e rivivere, chi ci prova e fatica ad uscirne, chi decide di lasciare chi ama perchè non riesce a farsene una ragione e continua a soffrirne.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, la violenza fisica è nulla in confronto quella psicologica, quando per violenza subita da altri ti fai del male da solo....chi ha agito per portarti a quello è il peggio del peggio, ma è un violento pulito.


oh santa pazienza...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> però tu sei qui, con un altra donna, altri amici, altra vita.
> Le cose alla fine bisogna elaborarle e lasciarle andare. Le zavorre non servono a niente e nemmeno i rimpianti.
> Chi ti dice che non sarebbe stato peggio stare con lei?
> Non lo sappiamo. Non lo sai. Hai solo una proiezione di quello che avrebbe potuto.
> ...


Se non l'avessi incontrata, oggi sarei stato una persona peggiore,mi accontento di essere stato una simil chiavica fino a 30 anni.


----------



## tommy (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo
> Però c'è da dire che per chi è vissuto in simbiosi cominciando il rapporto da giovanissimi
> è molto dura...


il mio caso. ecco perche 10 anni di storia non si possono dimenticare e non posso lasciare andare la persona che ho amato per cosi tanto tempo, capite perchè è difficile? capite i danni? e allora lo so che dovrei girar pagina ma oddio mi sento morto dentro..


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non l'avessi incontrata, oggi sarei stato una persona peggiore,mi accontento di essere stato una simil chiavica fino a 30 anni.


Io senza aver conosciuto la mignottona sarei stato una persona migliore invece...ma perchè è nato quell'essere immondo e senza senso?


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io senza aver conosciuto la mignottona sarei stato una persona migliore invece...ma perchè è nato quell'essere immondo e senza senso?



UCCIDILA.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Io senza aver conosciuto la mignottona sarei stato una persona migliore invece...ma perchè è nato quell'essere immondo e senza senso?


Daniele saresti stato meno consapevole....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

*È il thread di circe*

non di Daniele 
Ce n'è uno apposito in Priveé intitolato a lui.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ok*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non di Daniele
> Ce n'è uno apposito in Priveé intitolato a lui.


Faccio ammenda,e se dovessi finire di litigare con tebe tu sei la prossima.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> il mio caso. ecco perche 10 anni di storia non si possono dimenticare e non posso lasciare andare la persona che ho amato per cosi tanto tempo, capite perchè è difficile? capite i danni? e allora lo so che dovrei girar pagina ma oddio mi sento morto dentro..



ho capito ...
ma devi cercare di venirne fuori ma sono consapevole che 
qualsiasi cosa ti si dica il tuo pensiero è lei...
continua a parlarne che forse ti serve a e quando ti sarai stufato di farlo 
sarà li che potrai ricominciare 
finchè lei è il tuo pensiero primario non ce la si fa...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sicuramente sei un traditore, è facile essere faciloni quando il male lo si procura agli altri.
> 
> Sicuramente ci sono dolori più forti, questo non toglie niente al fatto che essere traditi da chi ami sia DEVASTANTE.


Posso solo augurarti buona fortuna per tutto...........


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto con furore


È la terza volta che siete d'accordo, fossi in voi comincerei a preoccuparmi


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È la terza volta che siete d'accordo, fossi in voi comincerei a preoccuparmi


E nono solo,anche nel 3d aldorovandi,uno dei due sta male.Speriamo da domani si ritorni alla normalità:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E nono solo,anche nel 3d aldorovandi,uno dei due sta male.Speriamo da domani si ritorni alla normalità:rotfl:


smettete di farvi le canne


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> smettete di farvi le canne


Dillo a lei,io sono virtuoso.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo a lei,io sono virtuoso.


Tebe smetti di farti le canne, please. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso fare altro che quotare quanto scritto, perchè ci sono cose che stagnano dentro di noi e dopo diventa anche più faticoso fare qualcosa.
> Il miglior consiglio da dare è di non ascoltare chi dice che il tempo guarisce ogni ferita, è una emerita stronzata, se vuoi stare bene devi agire e devi sempre agire subito e fare quello che reputi ti faccia bene, non quello che oggettivamente dovrebbe farti bene.


Ma dipende comunque da te dettare il tempo della tua sofferenza, quanto dura?  tutto il tempo necessario affinché tu arrivi a comprendere  che la tua vita la puoi vivere senza dipendere da nessun altro, fintanto che rimani affettivamente dipendente da qualcuno non sei prigioniero dei suoi errori  ma prigioniero del tuo malessere. Tu puoi vivere benissimo senza serena se ti decidessi a dirle  addio seriamente e per sempre  ( l'odio lega più dell'amore)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele,non mi va di scriverti per quanto tempo mi sono sentito morto.Alla fine ho capito che il problema ero io e non il mondo fuori.Quella donna aveva solo scatenato il mio problema, non era il mio problema.Sai cosa mi dispiace?che ho lasciato sul terreno qualche anno di troppo,che ho lasciato sul terreno troppa spensieratezza,troppi sorrisi,la vita mi scorreva a fianco ed io non avevo paura della morte.Oggi vorrei solo tornare indietro per far capire a quel ragazzo che una persona non vale tanto tempo della nostra vita.Ci ho messo anni daniele,non metterci una vita....!


Appunto.... Immagina una decina di verdi ...


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe smetti di farti le canne, please. :mrgreen:



MAI!

(scusate l'ot)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


Sto cercando un cacciatore per abbatterti ma ... Non ne trovo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> il mio caso. ecco perche 10 anni di storia non si possono dimenticare e non posso lasciare andare la persona che ho amato per cosi tanto tempo, capite perchè è difficile? capite i danni? e allora lo so che dovrei girar pagina ma oddio mi sento morto dentro..


Morto dentro !!!! Ma che dici...tu hai una tua identità... Un tuo valore umano... Sei vivo e quindi alza i tacchi e comincia a vivere coraggio


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MAI!
> 
> (scusate l'ot)


non vedo l'ora che arrivi il primo maggio...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> smettete di farvi le canne


Devon esser buone però ... O sono le miscele di e-cig di Tebe??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che arrivi il primo maggio...


perchè?


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devon esser buone però ... O sono le miscele di e-cig di Tebe??? :mrgreen:


sono le mie miscele secondo me.
Ormai rollo per finta.
Non riesco più a fumare vero. maria o non maria.
Non sopporto più lil sapore di sigaretta in bocca.

Forse è quella goccia di cannella che metto ovunque che mi da in testa.
E' allucinogena la cannella?

Circe!!!
Fatti di cannella!!!!

Altro che diamante!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Mi*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando un cacciatore per abbatterti ma ... Non ne trovo... :mrgreen:


Mi offro volontario,così' risolvo tutti i problemi.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe cappuccetto rosso contro il cacciatore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi offro volontario,così' risolvo tutti i problemi.


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè?


solita scampagnatazza al mare e qualcuno che porta roba buona c'è sempre


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dipende comunque da te dettare il tempo della tua sofferenza, quanto dura?  tutto il tempo necessario affinché tu arrivi a comprendere  che la tua vita la puoi vivere senza dipendere da nessun altro, fintanto che rimani affettivamente dipendente da qualcuno non sei prigioniero dei suoi errori  ma prigioniero del tuo malessere. Tu puoi vivere benissimo senza serena se ti decidessi a dirle  addio seriamente e per sempre  ( l'odio lega più dell'amore)


Ma il problema è che non è nell'odio, nè dellla rabbia
Ma di quel sentimento che coltivi dentro.
Che non lasci andare via
Non lo lasci morire...

E sei tu che dai ad esso nuova linfa attingendo a quanto ti può ricordare lei...
O riportare a lei.

Ma io comprendo molto bene Daniele quando dice di non potere donarsi o fidarsi al 100%.

Mi ricordo di essere stato un pianeta che girava perfetto intorno alla sua asse.
Poi venne addosso una grossa meteora che inclinò quell'asse.
Ovvio sono rimasto un pianeta.
Ma la morfologia del clima, dell'umore ecc..ecc.ecc...è cambiato.

Ho solo imparato a non rimpiangere quel vecchio pianeta
e a coltivare il nuovo.

E ho osservato che nel tempo
le cose che mi hanno ferito sono state sempre meno.

Ma ricordo benissimo come è vivere con la zavorra di un perduto amore.
Sei come lì che vaghi nel buio e nulla riesce a darti piena soddisfazione.
Perchè una vocina dentro dice sempre

Ma dove sei perduto amore?
Perchè mi hai lasciato?
Perchè hai preferito un altro a me?

Magari che so è una frazione di secondo in certi momenti...
Che so il giorno della laurea e dici...nella testa hai visto? Mi sono laureato e tu non ci sei...

Oppure sei lì che ti sposi...
E per un frammento dici...
Lo vedi mi sposo con un'altra donna che non sei tu...

E non capisci mai che più il tempo passa
nè tu nè tanto meno lei
siete più quel ragazzo e quella ragazza.

Una volta mia moglie mi disse...
Tu mi fai sentire sempre presa per il culo, e mai sul serio...

Risposi...
Mi sto solo proteggendo.

E nei rapporti umani, resto per sempre, come Ulisse con le sirene...
Ascolterò quel canto
ma ben legato a quel palo e con le istruzioni precise ai miei compagni

Che non ho alcuna pretesa di essere più forte o coraggioso di altri uomini, 
ma solo più fragile, ed è bene che mi protegga!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> solita scampagnatazza al mare e qualcuno che porta roba buona c'è sempre


Il figlio come va?
Quando si festeggia?


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il figlio come va?
> Quando si festeggia?


figlia
tutto molto bene
fine luglio

thanks


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> figlia
> tutto molto bene
> fine luglio
> 
> thanks


Ricordiamoci allora a fine luglio stappiamo una bottiglia...
E avete deciso il nome?
Concetta? Rosalia? Che so? Ultima?
O Lucia?


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci allora a fine luglio stappiamo una bottiglia...
> E avete deciso il nome?
> Concetta? Rosalia? Che so? Ultima?
> O Lucia?


grandi battaglie sui nomi

questi nomi in stile "sicilia borbonica" fortunatamente non sono nemmeno minimamente considerati

stiamo trattando


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> grandi battaglie sui nomi
> 
> questi nomi in stile "sicilia borbonica" fortunatamente non sono nemmeno minimamente considerati
> 
> stiamo trattando


Isabella!!!
Eleonora!!!


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Meglio nomi brevi che non si prestano ad abbreviazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> grandi battaglie sui nomi
> 
> questi nomi in stile "sicilia borbonica" fortunatamente non sono nemmeno minimamente considerati
> 
> stiamo trattando


Pincettina...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Meglio nomi brevi che non si prestano ad abbreviazioni.


Perché scusa???


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché scusa???


Ciao,

perché quella faccia?

io ho un nome cortissimo ... e tutti mi chiamano per nome.

mentre il mio compagno, ha un nome lungo ... miiii, si ritrova con soprannomi, con abbreviativi ... ecc. 

infatti, per nostra figlia, abbiamo scelto uno corto ... così, non c'è la tendenza a storpiare un nome

sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

potresti se no fare così ...

Ermelinda 
Redolinda -> Linda

Giuseppina -> Pina

ecc. 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché quella faccia?
> 
> ...


Ma abbreviare non significa storpiare

Tra l'altro si possono benissimo storpiare anche nomi corti

Credo che un nome debba semplicemente piacere ai due genitori, tenendo in più conto dei tempi e delle conseguenze che un nome può dare al figlio (se nel 2013 lo chiami crocifisso o Concetta oppure chantal o selene qualche problema lo avrà)

Per il resto nomi lunghi come Alessandra o Francesca penso siano bellissimi così come trovo brutti (o meglio fuori tempo) nomi corti come Rita o Lucia


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

Ciao

certo che devono piacere ai genitori!   :up: 

non so in Italia ... ma qui, alcuni nomi lunghi, 
li trasformano e assumano un suono, direi brutto ...

comunque ... il mio è ancora più corto e bello ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma abbreviare non significa storpiare
> 
> Tra l'altro si possono benissimo storpiare anche nomi corti
> 
> ...



Si, sono bei nomi.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che non è nell'odio, nè dellla rabbia
> Ma di quel sentimento che coltivi dentro.
> Che non lasci andare via
> Non lo lasci morire...
> ...


si ne ho conosciuto uno così, diceva che in amore si proteggeva, donava poco di sè perchè non poteva permettersi di soffrire più come prima,  il problema era che l'amore della sua vita era morta ...e per lui è stata dura ricominciare, sai che un giorno mi raccontò che era arrivato ad odiarla per averlo lasciato solo??  ed io rimasidi stucco come si fa ad odiare una donna tanto amata che ci ha lasciato contro il suo volere???                                                       e il tuo racconto mi ha fatto ricordare che il giorno del mio matrimonio, un mio ex era in fondo al viale  dove c'era un parcheggio ed osservava le scene del mio matrimonio mentre in un prato facevamo le foto con gli invitat..........., vedi contaccio quanti ricordi hai sollecitato?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si ne ho conosciuto uno così, diceva che in amore si proteggeva, donava poco di sè perchè non poteva permettersi di soffrire più come prima,  il problema era che l'amore della sua vita era morta ...e per lui è stata dura ricominciare, sai che un giorno mi raccontò che era arrivato ad odiarla per averlo lasciato solo??  ed io rimasidi stucco come si fa ad odiare una donna tanto amata che ci ha lasciato contro il suo volere???                                                       e il tuo racconto mi ha fatto ricordare che il giorno del mio matrimonio, un mio ex era in fondo al viale  dove c'era un parcheggio ed osservava le scene del mio matrimonio mentre in un prato facevamo le foto con gli invitat..........., vedi contaccio quanti ricordi hai sollecitato?


Perchè non ti dico quelle quattro cretine fuori della chiesa eh?
Ok va bene è vero io avevo giuocato dei bei scherzi a loro...
Ma che si accordassero in 4 per mettersi tutte provocanti a fare la scenetta delle sedotte e abbandonate fuori dalla chiesa questo no eh? 
E dicevano...EHi conte...come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Lo so, vista dal di fuori è cosi. Ma è troppo lungo spiegarti come ho vissuto fino ad ora. Con una famiglia di origine che mi ha impostato come un soldato, che deve eseguire gli ordini, prima il dovere poi il piacere, la famiglia prima di tutto, il rispetto al primo posto, non si fa, non si dice.....sono stata corretta in tutto, e anche nell'amore. Mio marito voleva una scorretta, una troia. E l'ha avuta. un po' lo capisco. Un po' invidio lei che lo è stata. Sono come un serpente che non è riuscita a cambiare mai pelle. Anche se non ho mai strisciato ne sono stata subdola. Semplicemente sono stata una brava ragazza. E si sa, quelle vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Ma credevo di stare bene, credevo che la vita fosse quella che facevo. Protetta da un marito e dalla tranquillità familiare. Non ero monotona, ero semplice. Lui forse voleva l'intrigo, l'adrenalina. E tutto questo mi ha scombussolata, spiazzata, devastata. Mi ha spostato i confini. Mi ha fatto entrare in crisi d'identità. Sono passata da volermi sentire anche io una femme fatale, a scavarmi un buco e a non voler essere vista da nessuno. Piango, mi auto commisero per quello che sono adesso. una incapace di ricrearsi una identità nuova. Sono tirata in varie direzioni da pensierio che mi frullano in testa e non ho ancora capito chi sono o chi voglio essere. A questo punto, loro c'entrano di meno. Si è stata colpa loro, ma adesso è colpa mia. Ma non è facile essere razionali dopo aver avuto un bastone in testa e aver visto le stelline. Salgo e scendo come su un'altalena e aspetto che i miei umori si stabilizzino. E scrivo qui x confrontarmi con gente neutrale.....





Lui ha detto:


> Circe la colpa non è della tua educazione, della tua famiglia e del tuo essere Circe. La colpa del tuo presente malore  è dovuta ad un avvenimento successo, andato, passato. oggi è già ieri, domani sarà oggi. Devi vivere oggi pensando che tra qualche ora non ci sarà più, devi vivere oggi per il domani. Non essere come non sei per far piacere ad altri, non potresti, soffriresti, ed è quello che ti sta capitando. Se non sei troia, non potrai esserlo, diventarlo sarà per te subire violenza, tu sei quello che sei, c'è chi t'apprezza per questo, chi non lo fa non merita te. Tu sei al centro della tua vita, non fare in modo che nessuno prenda il tuo posto, soprattutto un dolore.


Concordo con Lui


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sorprenderesti tanto se ti dicessi che hai fatto la mia descrizione fino ai 35 anni?
> e che sono stata io ad un certo punto a capire che dovevo cambiare?
> 
> tu hai avuto una spinta estrema al cambiamento da una situazione esterna a te, non voluta
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e cosa le consigli? di tentare il suicidio per mantenersi pura e dura come te?





Lui ha detto:


> quello che io non capisco è: si è vissuti una vita insieme e per un'altra, come in una favola "tutti vissero felici e contenti", ma ad un certo punto la bella favola ha uno stop, succede qualcosa che, per un motivo o un altro ci rende vittime di un soppruso, un tradimento. Questo è condannabile, sicuramente, ed ogni tradimento è diverso dall'altro perchè ognuno è scaturito per un motivo diverso,  ma non si può dimenticare ciò che è stato prima, la felicità i bei momenti, quelli tristi o difficili superati con sforzo ed accanimento. Di certo ci si sente derubati di qualcosa, ma sta a noi recuperarlo o dimenticarlo per sempre e continuare a vivere per tutto il resto.
> Ci vuole forza, determinazione, ma soprattutto amore per se stessi e per chi continua affettuosamente a starci intorno. Lo sporco che ci sentiamo addosso, anzi vi sentite, scusate la franchezza, non ve lo ha gettato nessuno, perchè in questo caso lo sporco è chi ha commesso l'atto, non chi subisce.


Chiara non so come tu (e altri) abbiate interpretato Circe e forse avete capito come si sente meglio di me, l'avete letta di più e più a lungo. Io credo che il suo non capire chi è non nasca dal pensare di aver vissuto da "brava ragazza" seguendo obblighi e schemi. Certo si è quel che si è anche per come si è stati educate e per alcuni l'educazione è stata repressione. Ma Circe dice che lei prima stava proprio bene. Il suo essere "brava ragazza" le era naturale non era una costrizione. Ora si domanda perché la sua limpidezza, di diamante, non sia stata sufficiente; perché all'uomo che viveva con lei e che ben conosceva quella limpidezza abbia cercato l'adrenalina dell'intrigo. Lui non l'ha semplicemente tradita: l'ha tradita con l'amica sotto i suoi occhi e questa oscurità, questo sporco non era un aspetto collaterale inevitabile, era parte integrante del tradimento. Lui l'ha tradita con l'amica non perché innamorato dell'amica, ma perché il gusto stava nel farlo con l'amica e nell'avere quella complicità sotto i suoi occhi. Hanno fatto di lei la loro guardona inconsapevole che non poteva interpretare correttamente le ambiguità perché troppo pura per immaginarle. Ora si domanda chi è perché non si è vista riconosciuta come limpida e semplice ma come imbelle. Quale strada potrebbe percorrere per trovare la nuova Circe, secondo te Chiara? Trovando cosa? Non capisco.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non ti dico quelle quattro cretine fuori della chiesa eh?
> Ok va bene è vero io avevo giuocato dei bei scherzi a loro...
> Ma che si accordassero in 4 per mettersi tutte provocanti a fare la scenetta delle sedotte e abbandonate fuori dalla chiesa questo no eh?
> E dicevano...EHi conte...come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:


  Il mio non era sedotto e abbandonato ... O almeno non mi sembrava .. Boh :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, magari, sono stata male... è dalle 4 che sto sveglia...


uè, che hai fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma riguardo il marito di Circe
non ti sembra di viaggiare con la fantasia 
cioè dai sta storia che lui lo faceva con l'amica perchè dà più gusto scabroso farlo con l'amica, sinceramente, non si può leggere eh?

La cosa più naturale a cui si può pensare è...
Che l'amica aveva libero accesso a lui...
Lui libero accesso all'amica...
Confidenza qui e confidenza là si sono piaciuti no?

Vedi anche a me è capitato che mia moglie mi ha presentato amiche a cui io sono piaciuto, o che piacevano a me.
Ed è anche capitato a me di vedere miei amici a cui mia moglie piaceva e che piacevano a lei...

A certe cene si notano certi discorsi...
O certe situazioni...

Allora cosa può casomai frenare certe situazioni rendendole per così dire tabù?

Ma mi rendo conto di che figura di merda potrei farmi a provarci con l'amica di mia moglie?
E' una situazione rischiosissima...

Perchè il minimo di buon senso mi dice che se lei è veramenta amica di mia moglie, e quindi non mia, si incazzerebbe come una iena, mi direbbe ma come ti permetti, e se tanto me da tanto, corre da mia moglie a dirle ehi guarda che lui ci prova.

Tanto è vero che ho voluto fare sto esperimento con la migliore amica di mia moglie, e gli effetti sono stati devastanti...lei non mi ha detto niente, anzi ridacchiava divertita...

Il giorno dopo, mia moglie, fa...piantala di cercare di intortare la mia amica, che ti farai solo figure di merda ai nostri occhi...ocio eh?

Casomai quello che può fregare è che sti qua si sono detti, tanto non penserà mai male di noi due no?

E' anche vero che se un'amica di mia moglie ci prova con me e io non voglio le sue avances lo dico a mia moglie no?
E che problema c'è...

L'unica cosa plausibile che può dirsi circe...è che suo marito, suo malgrado, e la sua amica, suo malgrado si sono trovati invischiati in una situazione che poi è sfuggita loro di mano...

Mai comunque, da adolescente, ho capito perchè ogni volta che mi trovavo una morosetta la sua migliore amica, o la metteva in guardia da me, o mi faceva gli occhi dolci, perchè avevo preferito la sua amica a lei...mah...capirle le donne...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una questione di non sapere gestire i tempi è proprio lo spazio che concedi a questi sentimenti.
> Odiare è come una droga dopo che hai amato moltissimo.
> E' l'ultima cosa che ti fa sentire tua ancora quella persona.
> Se l'hai amata così tanto hai il diritto di odiarla anche tanto.
> ...


*

:fischio:*


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è questione di vedersi, o ritenersi, brave ragazze o meno, infatti. E' che certe persone vivono bene solo nei recinti, in effetti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :fischio:[/B]


Se continui potrebbe essere che ti ritroverai oscuro e tebe contro,fatti due conti..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se continui potrebbe essere che ti ritroverai oscuro e tebe *contro*,fatti due conti..:rotfl::rotfl:


sono sicura che mi divertirei da morire.....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di vedersi, o ritenersi, brave ragazze o meno, infatti. E' che certe persone vivono bene solo nei recinti, in effetti.


Non esagerare! E' proprio essere così o no. Brave o no è un giudizio morale che se non lo accetti su te stesso non vedo perché dovresti arrogarti il diritto di esprimere tu quello che chi non prova desiderio di tradire, avere rapporti promiscui o partecipare a orge sia uno che (implicitamente) è un poveretto che sta in un recinto!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non esagerare!* E' proprio essere così o no. Brave o no è un giudizio morale che se non lo accetti su te stesso non vedo perché dovresti arrogarti il diritto di esprimere tu quello che chi non prova desiderio di *tradire, avere rapporti promiscui o partecipare a orge* sia uno che (implicitamente) è un poveretto che sta in un recinto!



E meno male che sono io a non dover esagerare. Comunque io mica ho scritto che chi sta bene in un recinto sia un poveretto, e neanche implicitamente. Solo che non siamo fatti tutti allo stesso modo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E meno male che sono io a non dover esagerare. Comunque io mica ho scritto che chi sta bene in un recinto sia un poveretto, e neanche implicitamente. Solo che non siamo fatti tutti allo stesso modo.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Anche mia moglie adora il suo recinto che chiama il suo tran tran, il suo guscietto ecc..ecc..ecc..
Ma detto ciò

Secondo me ci sono persone come Circe
Che quando aprono un 3d è solo per cercare in un confessionale un orecchio che le ascolti.
Così mi dicono i frati che sia il loro confessionale.
Le persone non vengono per avere psicanalizzata la loro vita, quella del coniuge, quella dei figli ecc....
Non vengono per ricevere risposte, soluzioni...
No.
Cercano solo un orecchio con cui sfogare i loro affanni quotidiani.
Si svuotano e si scaricano
e poi vanno in pace.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E meno male che sono io a non dover esagerare. Comunque io mica ho scritto che chi sta bene in un recinto sia un poveretto, e neanche implicitamente. Solo che non siamo fatti tutti allo stesso modo.


Se lo chiami recinto è implicito. Chi è dentro a un recinto è prigioniero e costretto da regole, che magari gli danno sicurezze, ma sempre prigioniero è. Chi è fuori è libero. Questo è quel che si evince dal termine recinto. Anche perché hai precisato che non è questione di essere brave persone ma di stare o no in un recinto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo chiami recinto è implicito. Chi è dentro a un recinto è prigioniero e costretto da regole, che magari gli danno sicurezze, ma sempre prigioniero è. Chi è fuori è libero. Questo è quel che si evince dal termine recinto. Anche perché hai precisato che non è questione di essere brave persone ma di stare o no in un recinto.


Ma cosa stai dicendo. Intato perchè è una fesseria, e poi perchè riprendevo il termine da Danny.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo. Intato perchè è una fesseria, e poi perchè riprendevo il termine da Danny.


Non volevi intendere. Ne prendo atto. E meno male!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo chiami recinto è implicito. Chi è dentro a un recinto è prigioniero e costretto da regole, che magari gli danno sicurezze, ma sempre prigioniero è. Chi è fuori è libero. Questo è quel che si evince dal termine recinto. Anche perché hai precisato che non è questione di essere brave persone ma di stare o no in un recinto.


Mia cara.
Ci sono persone nate animali selvatici.
E il loro recinto è il mondo.

Altre invece hanno bisogno che il loro universo sia limitato.
Perchè l'infinito dà loro ansia...

Lo spiegano benissimo qui:
[video=youtube;Y_as5AiPAIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_as5AiPAIk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo chiami recinto è implicito. Chi è dentro a un recinto è prigioniero e costretto da regole, che magari gli danno sicurezze, ma sempre prigioniero è. Chi è fuori è libero. Questo è quel che si evince dal termine recinto. Anche perché hai precisato che non è questione di essere brave persone ma di stare o no in un recinto.




non è detto io sono libera nella mia bolla che allargo o restringo a mio pacimento ...
e che male fanno le sicurezze che ci si crea?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara.
> Ci sono persone nate animali selvatici.
> E il loro recinto è il mondo.
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

*Te lo dedico...*



Circe ha detto:


> in questi giorni mi sono resa conto che sono un gioiello. Si, un diamante. ho tante sfaccettature, sono trasparente e brillo quando sono pulita.
> Ecco. Ho capito.
> La merda che mi hanno buttato addosso, ha sporcato il mio diamante.
> E sto sotto una coltre di cacca a piangermi addosso.
> ...


Lui non si separò dalla sua nave.

 i motivi e l'importanza di alcune scelte di vita, di quello che è l'uomo su questa Terra sperduta e sconfitta dove si ricerca sempre quello che non si ha...

...Perché perché perché perché perché... Ho l'impressione che sulla terra sprechiate troppo tempo a chiedervi troppi perché. Di inverno non vedete l'ora che arrivi l'estate. Di estate avete paura che torni l'inverno. Per questo non vi stancate mai di rincorrere il posto dove non siete: dove è sempre estate.
________________________________________­________________________________________
Tutta quella città... non si riusciva a vederne la fine...
La fine, per cortesia, si potrebbe vedere la fine?
Era tutto molto bello, su quella scaletta... e io ero grande con quel bel cappotto, facevo il mio figurone, e non avevo dubbi che sarei sceso, non c'era problema.
Non è quello che vidi che mi fermò, Max
È quello che non vidi.
Puoi capirlo? Quello che non vidi... In tutta quella sterminata città c'era tutto tranne la fine.
C'era tutto.
Ma non c'era una fine. Quello che non vidi è dove finiva tutto quello. La fine del mondo.
Tu pensa a un pianoforte. I tasti iniziano. I tasti finiscono. Tu lo sai che sono 88, su questo nessuno può fregarti. Non sono infiniti, loro. Tu sei infinito, e dentro quegli 88 tasti la musica che puoi fare è infinita.
Questo a me piace. In questo posso vivere. Ma se tu.
Ma se io salgo su quella scaletta, e davanti a me si srotola una tastiera di milioni di tasti, milioni e miliardi di tasti, che non finiscono mai, e questa è la verità, che non finiscono mai... Quella tastiera è infinita.
Ma se quella tastiera è infinita allora su quella tastiera non c'è musica che puoi suonare. Ti sei seduto sul seggiolino sbagliato: quello è il pianoforte su cui suona Dio.
Cristo, ma le vedevi le strade?
Anche soltanto le strade, ce n'erano a migliaia! Ma dimmelo, come fate voi laggiù a sceglierne una.
A scegliere una donna.
Una casa, una terra che sia la vostra, un paesaggio da guardare, un modo di morire.
Tutto quel mondo addosso che nemmeno sai dove finisce, e quanto ce n'è.
Non avete mai paura, voi, di finire in mille pezzi solo a pensarla, quell'enormità, solo a pensarla? A viverla...
Io ci sono nato su questa nave. E vedi, anche qui il mondo passava, ma non più di duemila persone per volta. E di desideri ce n'erano, ma non più di quelli che ci potevano stare su una nave, tra una prua e una poppa. Suonavi la tua felicità su una tastiera che non era infinita.
Io ho imparato a vivere in questo modo.
La terra... è una nave troppo grande per me. È una donna troppo bella. È un viaggio troppo lungo. È un profumo troppo forte. È una musica che non so suonare.
Non scenderò dalla nave.
Al massimo, posso scendere dalla mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è detto io sono libera nella mia bolla che allargo o restringo a mio pacimento ...
> e che male fanno le sicurezze che ci si crea?


Nessuna. La mia era una interpretazione di quel che hanno detto altri. Per me ognuno segue la propria natura e c'è chi prova gusto nella promiscuità e chi disgusto e non perché i secondi sono "limitati".


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> il mio caso. ecco perche 10 anni di storia non si possono dimenticare e* non posso lasciare andare la persona che ho amato per cosi tanto tempo, *capite perchè è difficile? capite i danni? e allora lo so che dovrei girar pagina ma oddio mi sento morto dentro..





...allora non lasciarla andare quella persona se è così preziosa per te, a meno che sia lei che lo vuole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora non lasciarla andare quella persona se è così preziosa per te, a meno che sia lei che lo vuole.


Ciao Diletta. Purtroppo non è tommy a decidere, nel suo caso.
Tu come stai, tutto bene?


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta. Purtroppo non è tommy a decidere, nel suo caso.
> Tu come stai, tutto bene?




Capito...avevo frainteso non conoscendo la storia.
Io sto bene, in questo periodo ho poco tempo ed entro pochissimo sul forum.
Spero che anche tu sia serena. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capito...avevo frainteso non conoscendo la storia.
> Io sto bene, in questo periodo ho poco tempo ed entro pochissimo sul forum.
> Spero che anche tu sia serena. :smile:


Infatti mi manchi...
Portami a pranzo
ti regalo un diamante sporco...


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti mi manchi...
> Portami a pranzo
> ti regalo un diamante sporco...




...ma è sempre un diamante!
Che mi ci vuole a ripulirlo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma è sempre un diamante!
> Che mi ci vuole a ripulirlo?


Adoro il tuo senso pratico del vivere...
Molto simile al mio del suonare...


----------



## Circe (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non si separò dalla sua nave.
> 
> i motivi e l'importanza di alcune scelte di vita, di quello che è l'uomo su questa Terra sperduta e sconfitta dove si ricerca sempre quello che non si ha...
> 
> ...


già Conte, questa è la sensazione che spesso provo....e oggi mentre guidavo riflettevo sul fatto che mi preferivo prima. La bambina continuava a vivere in me. Mentre adesso fuori sono giovane, ma dentro quella bambina non c'è piu'.....Vabbè vivremo lo stesso......in modo diverso, non so come sarà, ma sopravvivero'....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> già Conte, questa è la sensazione che spesso provo....e oggi mentre guidavo riflettevo sul fatto che mi preferivo prima. La bambina continuava a vivere in me. Mentre adesso fuori sono giovane, ma dentro quella bambina non c'è piu'.....Vabbè vivremo lo stesso......in modo diverso, non so come sarà, ma sopravvivero'....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHlEK55rI4 la canzone non è un capolavoro ma la cantante con la sua vita ha dimostrato che ce la si può fare, sempre.:up:


----------



## Circe (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHlEK55rI4 la canzone non è un capolavoro ma la cantante con la sua vita ha dimostrato che ce la si può fare, sempre.:up:


è vero Brunetta.....ma bisogna tornare ad essere forti. Io sono stata a pezzetti molto a lungo ;-)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> è vero Brunetta.....ma bisogna tornare ad essere forti. Io sono stata a pezzetti molto a lungo ;-)


Credo che ci si ricomponga un pezzo alla volta facendo qualcosa in cui si crede, indipendentemente dalla relazione da ricomporre, e passo dopo passo ci si ritrova intere e con le idee chiare.


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> già Conte, questa è la sensazione che spesso provo....e oggi mentre guidavo riflettevo sul fatto che mi preferivo prima. La bambina continuava a vivere in me. Mentre adesso fuori sono giovane, ma dentro quella bambina non c'è piu'.....Vabbè vivremo lo stesso......in modo diverso, non so come sarà, ma sopravvivero'....




...anche tu rifletti molto quando guidi?
Succede anche a me.

Io, invece, mi preferisco ora. Non è più tempo di essere bambine, è tempo di fare le grandi.
E non mi piace la parola "sopravvivere".
Toglila di mezzo Circe!!!!!!!!!!!
Ti abbraccio!:smile::smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Non cito Diletta sia perché non sembri una polemica sia perché non lo è. Perché spesso il crescere è interpretato come il cinismo di non credere più alla possibilità della sincerità e dell'integrità degli esseri umani? Non si parla di abbandonare l'idealismo e l'integralismo infantile, cosa naturale, ma proprio come un dover accettare che più o meno siamo tutti merdacce.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*anche tu rifletti molto quando guidi?
> Succede anche a me.
> *
> Io, invece, mi preferisco ora. Non è più tempo di essere bambine, è tempo di fare le grandi.
> ...


Già, peccato che poi si scende.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già, peccato che poi si scende.


Ma capisci?
Loro al volante riflettono
si truccano
rispondono al telefono

capisci?

Invece di stare attente alla strada...capisci?

Joey ricordati che il conte
ha sfidato satana in persona
e ha visto l'inferno.

Ricordati di me joey!
L'inferno per certuni di noi
sarà costretti per l'eternità
a vivere come pensiero nel cervello di una donna...

E quando lei riflette...
Noi siamo lì
a doverci subire 
le riflessioni

e te lo giuro
diresti signor mio
faccio l'eternità a flessioni
piuttosto che vivere con queste riflessioni...

E nella visione che vidi...
Satana mi mostrò che la riflessione femminile
è come un palloncino gonfio che tu lasci andare in una stanza.

Poi mi fa
se vuoi capirlo
devi sapermi calcolare e descrivere tutto il movimento del palloncino...


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non cito Diletta sia perché non sembri una polemica sia perché non lo è. Perché spesso il crescere è interpretato come il cinismo di non credere più alla possibilità della sincerità e dell'integrità degli esseri umani? Non si parla di abbandonare l'idealismo e l'integralismo infantile, cosa naturale, ma proprio come un dover accettare che più o meno siamo tutti merdacce.




Io la vedo così:
la bambina come espressione di un idealismo e di un romanticismo che è durato fino a che la realtà, in tutta la crudezza, ha fatto irruzione nella vita di Circe.
Il crescere, l'essere "grandi", è la fine di quell'ideale che non può più esistere, né si può far rivivere.
E' inutile girarci intorno: non c'è più. Prendiamone atto una volta per tutte.
C'è chi continuerà a vivere in quell'aura sospesa dalla terra senza avere smentite. Ci sono sicuramente, per me pochi.
Ora vedo chiaramente, oltre al mio, il mondo reale che mi circonda, ma questo non vuol dire essere cinici.
Anzi, è bello e fa star bene riprendere a dare fiducia, una fiducia però matura e consapevole, propria di chi è diventato un pochino più saggio dopo aver preso una solenne "fregatura".


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci?
> Loro al volante riflettono
> si truccano
> rispondono al telefono
> ...



:rotfl:


Hahahah
é vero!!
Ecco perchè mio marito sparisce appena scendo dall'auto!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io la vedo così:
> la bambina come espressione di un idealismo e di un romanticismo che è durato fino a che la realtà, in tutta la crudezza, ha fatto irruzione nella vita di Circe.
> Il crescere, l'essere "grandi", è la fine di quell'ideale che non può più esistere, né si può far rivivere.
> E' inutile girarci intorno: non c'è più. Prendiamone atto una volta per tutte.
> ...


Capisco. Ma non mi piace. Non sono convinta che la realtà sia dover essere diffidenti.


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma non mi piace. Non sono convinta che la realtà sia dover essere diffidenti.




Ma non piace neanche a me. Io ero tutto l'opposto.
Però, è normale che se ci si è bruciati si tenda a star lontano dal fuoco...


----------



## Circe (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io la vedo così:
> la bambina come espressione di un idealismo e di un romanticismo che è durato fino a che la realtà, in tutta la crudezza, ha fatto irruzione nella vita di Circe.
> Il crescere, l'essere "grandi", è la fine di quell'ideale che non può più esistere, né si può far rivivere.
> E' inutile girarci intorno: non c'è più. Prendiamone atto una volta per tutte.
> ...



ecco, hai capito :up:


----------



## Circe (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma non mi piace. Non sono convinta che la realtà sia dover essere diffidenti.


Brunetta purtroppo la fiducia per me sarà sempre relativa e parziale. Ma con questo non voglio dire che tutti saranno alieni. Non sarò piu' pero' la donna estremamente disponibile e credulona che ero prima....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io la vedo così:
> la bambina come espressione di un idealismo e di un romanticismo che è durato fino a che la realtà, in tutta la crudezza, ha fatto irruzione nella vita di Circe.
> Il crescere, l'essere "grandi", è la fine di quell'ideale che non può più esistere, né si può far rivivere.
> E' inutile girarci intorno: non c'è più. Prendiamone atto una volta per tutte.
> ...


Ora vedi anche quel mondo. Non dovresti vedere solo quel mondo secondo me
Te lo dico da mesi. Ti è andata male, come è andata male a me o a mio marito, girala come vuoi, questo non mi fa pensare che il mondo che mi circonda è tutto uguale al mio. Sono certa che esiste anche un mondo diverso. Io non ho avuto la fortuna o la capacità di farne parte. Ne prendo atto. Ma non rinnego la sua esistenza per sentirmi meglio


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora vedi anche quel mondo. Non dovresti vedere solo quel mondo secondo me
> Te lo dico da mesi. Ti è andata male, come è andata male a me o a mio marito, girala come vuoi, questo non mi fa pensare che il mondo che mi circonda è tutto uguale al mio. Sono certa che esiste anche un mondo diverso. Io non ho avuto la fortuna o la capacità di farne parte. Ne prendo atto. Ma non rinnego la sua esistenza per sentirmi meglio


Mi inchino.

:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora vedi anche quel mondo. Non dovresti vedere solo quel mondo secondo me
> Te lo dico da mesi. Ti è andata male, come è andata male a me o a mio marito, girala come vuoi, questo non mi fa pensare che il mondo che mi circonda è tutto uguale al mio. *Sono certa che esiste anche un mondo diverso*. Io non ho avuto la fortuna o la capacità di farne parte. Ne prendo atto. Ma non rinnego la sua esistenza per sentirmi meglio




ma diverso come?
Guarda che non sono così pessimista e distruttiva, anzi, cerco sempre di vedere il buono anche dove non c'è.
Io sono contenta di essere approdata nel mondo reale, se non fosse successa questa tempesta chissà quando sarebbe accaduto, forse mai.
Vedi, il mio mondo era davvero esageratamente idilliaco, eccessivamente "rosa".
E non andava bene neanche vivere così sospesi da quello che succede nella vita reale.
Noi, coppia perfetta e senza alcuna macchia, a noi non sarebbe mai capitato nulla, a noi no, neanche mi sfiorava il pensiero che qualcosa potesse non funzionare.
Ora anche i miei sensi si sono acuiti, ora vivo più intensamente e colgo le sfumature...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma diverso come?
> Guarda che non sono così pessimista e distruttiva, anzi, cerco sempre di vedere il buono anche dove non c'è.
> Io sono contenta di essere approdata nel mondo reale, se non fosse successa questa tempesta chissà quando sarebbe accaduto, forse mai.
> Vedi, il mio mondo era davvero esageratamente idilliaco, eccessivamente "rosa".
> ...


Diverso. Dove gli uomini non si ubriacano e non scopano con tutte quelle che incontrano
Uomini che  anche se vedono uno spogliarello non sbavano come se non avessero mai visto una figa
Dove esistono uomini fedeli alle loro compagne e non perchè non amano il sesso ma perchè amano farlo solo con loro
Non esistono coppie perfette. Ma esistono coppie diverse dalla mia e dalla tua. Rassegnati.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diverso. Dove gli uomini non si ubriacano e non scopano con tutte quelle che incontrano
> Uomini che  anche se vedono uno spogliarello non sbavano come se non avessero mai visto una figa
> Dove* esistono uomini fedeli alle loro compagne *e non perchè non amano il sesso ma perchè amano farlo solo con loro
> Non esistono coppie perfette. Ma esistono coppie diverse dalla mia e dalla tua. Rassegnati.


Tu ne conosci?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ne conosci?


Emmadonnamia. Ne conosco io, più d'uno.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ne conosci?



Ciao 

io si! 

i miei genitori ... di certissimo! ...

i miei nonni (spagnoli) ... di certissimo! ... 

ecc. 

inoltre, mi sono sempre trovata nella vita reale ... 
anche se non pensassi, che il mio compagno mi potesse tradire ...
ma ciò, era una cosa tra noi ... io l'ho valutato male! 
anzi, tutta la situazione era assurda alla massima potenza! 

non oserei mai, pensare, che non esistono coppie fedeli, solo 
perché a me, è andata differentemente ... ma stiamo scherzando? 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Emmadonnamia. Ne conosco io, più d'uno.


Io con certezza nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ne conosci?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io con certezza nessuno.



Ciao Brunetta,

ho nominato la mia famiglia, perché lì, sono più che certa. 
è una famiglia molto aperta ... so dettagli, che non vorrei sapere ...

io non sembro figlia e nipote loro ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ho nominato la mia famiglia, perché lì, sono più che certa.
> è una famiglia molto aperta ... so dettagli, che non vorrei sapere ...
> ...


Hai conoscenze diverse dalle mie. Credevo di essere io un'eccezione invece, lo ero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:al contrario:incazzato:!


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai conoscenze diverse dalle mie. Credevo di essere io un'eccezione invece, lo ero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:al contrario:incazzato:!



Ciao,

non posso dire alla mia famiglia, che sono anche io un'eccezione ...
mia zia lo ha fatto, madooo ... ha raccontato tutto!
quante serate a discutere, sul giusto o sbagliato che sia un tradimento.
mio zio! (non il marito) ... quante ne ha dette!!! sui traditori! mio nonno
lo ha dovuto allontanare più volte dalla tavola. perché, la famiglia è famiglia!
e bisognava sostenere il volere della figlia (la zia tradita) ... oooo!!!!!
scannerebbero il mio "povero" compagno! ... soprattutto mio nonno ... :rotfl:


sienne

ps: ti capisco ... mooooolto bene! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> *
> non posso dire alla mia famiglia, che sono anche io un'eccezione ...*
> mia zia lo ha fatto, madooo ... ha raccontato tutto!
> ...


E' per questo che dico che non lo posso dire con certezza di nessuno. Delle persone con cui sono in confidenza posso dire che tradimenti ce ne sono stati.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' per questo che dico che non lo posso dire con certezza di nessuno. Delle persone con cui sono in confidenza posso dire che tradimenti ce ne sono stati.



Ciao Brunetta,

credimi ... lì io sono "la mosca bianca" un po' in tutto ... 

c'è moltissima fiducia ... non esiste, mettere in dubbio la parola ...
infatti, io dicevo, che non stavo tanto bene, e che non ne volevo parlare.
è stato sempre accettato e rispettato. è un mondo tutto suo. difficile da spiegare. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma se non abbiamo nessuna certezza nè garanzia circa la vita intima e privatissima del nostro partner, figuriamoci come possiamo conoscere la vita privata altrui.
Proprio la sociologia insegna di non poter essere scienza, con lo statuto delle scienze, in quanto non può attingere a dati perfettamente misurabili.

Il primo a mostrare la discrepanza tra sentire comune e reale vita intima e sessuale delle persone è stato Kinsey ancora negli anni 50 e ne ha patite.

Pensiamo solo allo sconcerto in Italia per tutta quella frange che era seriamente convinta che gli italiani avrebbero votato in un modo al referendum sul divorzio, e invece hanno votato in un altro.

Se poi mi baso sulla mia esperienza diretta, devo dire, e confessare che proprio i sensi ingannano.

Infatti quelle che a letto hanno fatto i fuochi artificiali, fatto suonare le campane, e fatto sentire il missile che parte ( come in Deep Throat) erano donne acqua e sapone, invece quelle che sembravano molto disinibite in realtà in quel momento...insomma polentine fredde...

Laonde per cui...
Capisco che ognuno crede vero, solo quello che gli fa credere il suo cervello.

Ma è comodo, facile, semplicistico a sto modo.

Quante volte si sente dire...
Il tale si è separato.

E la notizia arriva a ciel sereno e si fanno le meraviglie, ma come, ma cosa ma perchè...e pensare che erano, a detta di molti, anzi di tutti, una così bella coppia, li vedevamo così bene insieme...

Tutto può succedere...tutto...

Perchè l'unica certezza è la nebbia fitta in valpadana.
So di non sapere diceva egregiamente Socrate...

E sono persuaso che qua nel forum, ne scopriremmo davvero delle belle, se potessero venire un giorno all'anno i rispettivi partner, a dire la loro...

E allora alla luce di nuove conoscenze...si direbbe...eh ma noi non sapevamo che c'era anche questa cosa qui...

Ne scopriremmo delle belle...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ne conosci?



Con certezza nessuno...
impossibile saperlo...


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se non abbiamo nessuna certezza nè garanzia circa la vita intima e privatissima del nostro partner, figuriamoci come possiamo conoscere la vita privata altrui.
> Proprio la sociologia insegna di non poter essere scienza, con lo statuto delle scienze, in quanto non può attingere a dati perfettamente misurabili.
> 
> Il primo a mostrare la discrepanza tra sentire comune e reale vita intima e sessuale delle persone è stato Kinsey ancora negli anni 50 e ne ha patite.
> ...


Mio marito è qui vicino, vede il video, e io non mi trucco...............


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito è qui vicino, vede il video, e io non mi trucco...............


Ehi marito...ehi marito...

dei non è colpa nostra...
so musicista pure io...

Guarda na fadiga con le cantanti che non ti dico...
Tu le accompagni e loro perdono la testa...

Per fortuna che le soprano mi danno sui nervi...altrimenti sai che roba...

Ma le contralte...

Dei lo sappiamo come sono le cantanti...vogliono essere le prime donne...uffi dei...


----------

